# Should Weed be Legal?



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

c'mon everybody. People have been smoking it for centuries, it makes you feel good, relieves stress, and unlike cigarettes, it doesn't cause lung cancer and is not addicting. It's even used for medication in some states.

who made this stuff illegal in the first place? and why? personally I see nothing wrong with it, and if you do, please explain why you think it should be illegal. I wanna get some good words brewing in this thread.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

Meh I work on a college campus in a residence hall. SO I'm probably biased AGAINST it. However taking into consideration how many confrontations I've had, as long as they're responsible about their weed consumption (cleaning up and not passingout in the hallways) I really can't say anything...


----------



## Syradact (Aug 12, 2010)

In California, there is a state proposition on the ballot this November to legalize and tax cannabis. I am very eager to vote yes.

So sick and tired of this prohibition-era propaganda bullshit. This is 2010, wish the USA world would grow up.


----------



## dogski (Aug 12, 2010)

Weed was made illegal in the early 20th century due to paper companies seeing the damage of hemp, a relatively cheap byproduct of marijuana that is less cost expensive then natural wood for paper, to their profits. A smear campaign was made early on that blamed the drug for rape incidents and mostly bastardizing the Mexican workers that were in America that smoked it regularly. 

Just a short summary!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

dogski said:


> Weed was made illegal in the early 20th century due to paper companies seeing the damage of hemp, a relatively cheap byproduct of marijuana that is less cost expensive then natural wood for paper, to their profits. A smear campaign was made early on that blamed the drug for rape incidents and mostly bastardizing the Mexican workers that were in America that smoked it regularly.
> 
> Just a short summary!



You forgot the cotton industry.


----------



## dogski (Aug 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You forgot the cotton industry.


 
Ah, yes. Sorry.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

If it was legalized and taxed it would help the economy so much, and drastically reduce crime and gang violence. The war on drugs is a failure, just like prohibition, and we're throwing away money and using absurd measures of police force to try to stop it. We're turning otherwise innocent people into criminals and overcrowding our jails with drug addicts.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 12, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> If it was legalized and taxed it would help the economy so much, and drastically reduce crime and gang violence. The war on drugs is a failure, just like prohibition, and we're throwing away money and using absurd measures of police force to try to stop it. We're turning otherwise innocent people into criminals and overcrowding our jails with drug addicts.


I said no because I'm a killjoy, but taxing it sounds like a lovely idea. You know, maybe it should be legal. If you wanna mess with that stuff and risk severe medical problems and endanger people, by all means go ahead. Alcohol and smoking's legal, so why can't marijuana be? Besides, the government really could use the money.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 12, 2010)

Ugh. I live in BC, where TONS of people already smoke it... even out in the open too. I hate the smell of that crap. I could only imagine if people were allowed to legally smoke it out in the open. How many more people would be doing it? I get a migraine if someone opens a tin across the room from me. =_____=


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Ugh. I live in BC, where TONS of people already smoke it... even out in the open too. I hate the smell of that crap. I could only imagine if people were allowed to legally smoke it out in the open. How many more people would be doing it? I get a migraine if someone opens a tin across the room from me. =_____=


I wish they made everything I hated illegal. Like football.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wish they made everything I hated illegal. Like football.


 
that's where one of the problems is at. Even if a majority of people want it legal, there is going to be people that don't want it to be, for reasons that could go on and on. If it ever becomes legal some people are bound to have a fit over its legalization.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> that's where one of the problems is at. Even if a majority of people want it legal, there is going to be people that don't want it to be, for reasons that could go on and on. If it ever becomes legal some people are bound to have a fit over its legalization.


People are having fits over it not being legalized too. People have fits over everything.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 12, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Ugh. I live in BC, where TONS of people already smoke it... even out in the open too. I hate the smell of that crap. I could only imagine if people were allowed to legally smoke it out in the open. How many more people would be doing it? I get a migraine if someone opens a tin across the room from me. =_____=


 
Smells better than cigarettes, imo.

We had a rental SUV that stunk of pot.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 12, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Ugh. I live in BC, where TONS of people already smoke it... even out in the open too. I hate the smell of that crap. I could only imagine if people were allowed to legally smoke it out in the open. How many more people would be doing it? I get a migraine if someone opens a tin across the room from me. =_____=


 I love the smell of it. Mmm...


----------



## abitfuzzy (Aug 12, 2010)

i don't indulge in it. but it should be made legal.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

There's pretty much no justification for it to stay illegal, but nobody wants to become known as "the pot candidate".

edit: Really hope someone posts the prison population statistics ever since Reagan ramped up the "War on Drugs".  I'd do it myself if I wasn't at work but basically the point is that it's a terrible policy from a terrible president.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 12, 2010)

hey guys

drinking is illegal under 21

let's argue about that now!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> hey guys
> 
> drinking is illegal under 21
> 
> let's argue about that now!



The new law for marijuana is for people 21 and over. 
I think it also can't be used in public if the law passes.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> hey guys
> 
> drinking is illegal under 21
> 
> let's argue about that now!


 
I think it should stay like that, because alcohol causes a lot of violence, deaths, rape, etc. just imagine if it got lowered or even removed, moar car crashes on prom night. (but it's not like an age limit has stopped us before amirite?)

what about a weed age limit? would that be good, or even worth enforcing?


----------



## Zenia (Aug 12, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> drinking is illegal under 21


 Nuh uh! Here it is legal at 19!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

meh when I was in China my 7 year old cousin would be drinking.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 12, 2010)

imo the internet should have an age limit


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> imo the internet should have an age limit


 
Wouldn't you have been banned then?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> imo the internet should have an age limit


Don't most sites have an age limit?


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> imo the internet should have an age limit


 
think about online gaming now. do you think microphone users should have an age limit?


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Wouldn't you have been banned then?


 
Why?


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 12, 2010)

And how many of you are smoking a joint as you reply to this thread? I don't think it should be legal because it makes people more stupid than they already are. Same shit as driving drunk.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Don't most sites have an age limit?


 
A lot do. All that's needed to enter is to just say you are the age for you to be over.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> And how many of you are smoking a joint as you reply to this thread? I don't think it should be legal because it makes people more stupid than they already are. Same shit as driving drunk.


 
So you would support bringing back Prohibition?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 12, 2010)

No, just no. I see enough of my friends sitting around on their arses gettin high all day. It's pathetic.

I believe This sums up my feelings on it nicely. (possibly nsfw due to coarse language)


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So you would support bringing back Prohibition?


 
No, I support not making people any more stupid than they already are. There is a reason it's called getting stoned, but maybe you're too young to understand... It means STONE STUPID.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> No, just no. I see enough of my friends sitting around on their arses gettin high all day. It's pathetic.
> 
> I believe This sums up my feelings on it nicely. (possibly nsfw due to coarse language)


 
Honestly this kind of opinion is just stupid. Just because you don't like something is not reason enough for it to be illegal. It's the same thing with alcohol, it's legal but you don't wanna hang around people who are drunk all the time. If people want to be pathetic let them. Not all people who smoke weed are like that.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 12, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Honestly this kind of opinion is just stupid. Just because you don't like something is not reason enough for it to be illegal. It's the same thing with alcohol, it's legal but you don't wanna hang around people who are drunk all the time. If people want to be pathetic let them. Not all people who smoke weed are like that.


 
You're right, I don't like being around drunk people. I also don't like being around stoned people. I'm obviously not the only one around here who thinks it's stupid, because after all, it is still *ILLEGAL*.

I really honestly don't care what it does for anyone, sure, if you have a medical reason for it, then smoke your brains out, but if you have no reason, then no. It needs to stay illegal.

How about instead of sitting around on your ass all day getting high, why don't you use that time and go contribute something to the world instead of being a drug addict.

And that's all I am going to say, because every last little butthurt stoned furry is going to defend his drug and make me look like a bastard because I think that leaving it illegal is a good thing.

/rant


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 12, 2010)

America could easily switch to the same system that the Dutch have, where marijuana is openly tolerated, but it's still not 100% legal. Basically, you make possession (of amounts within reason) legal, but require sellers to be licensed. It creates an atmosphere where reputable businesses can sell to clients, but gangs and the like can't sell off the streets. It brings in more revenue with licensing as they'll always need to be renewed. It can create jobs, as the government will need to hire people to interview those applying to be licensed providers. Basically: There's no god damn reason not to.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> You're right, I don't like being around drunk people. I also don't like being around stoned people. I'm obviously not the only one around here who thinks it's stupid, because after all, it is still *ILLEGAL*.
> 
> I really honestly don't care what it does for anyone, sure, if you have a medical reason for it, then smoke your brains out, but if you have no reason, then no. It needs to stay illegal.
> 
> ...


 
You still haven't given me a single reason rather than BAWWWWWW I DON'T LIKE IT!


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> No, I support not making people any more stupid than they already are. There is a reason it's called getting stoned, but maybe you're too young to understand... It means STONE STUPID.


 
Well isn't someone feeling arrogant today?  If you weren't so busy being condescending you might have picked up on the inconsistency in keeping one legal and the other not.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> and is not addicting.


 
That's not necessarily true. 

Marijuana has THC in it, an addictive substance. 

Marijuana is not as addicting as cigarettes I believe, but it's still capable of making people get addicted to it. 



Pineapple92 said:


> who made this stuff illegal  in the first place? and why? personally I see nothing wrong with it, and  if you do, please explain why you think it should be illegal. I wanna  get some good words brewing in this thread.


 
Actually, I believe it should be legalized as well, same with other illegal drugs. 

This war on Drugs is a fail. It's escalating gang violence and activity world-wide (People from other countries, specifically from Mexico, who smuggle it here). It's just not worth it anymore. It's getting more people jailed, it's spending a lot of our money to keep them jailed and it's resulting in more people dying in the hands of gangs.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 12, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> That's not necessarily true.
> 
> Marijuana has THC in it, an addictive substance.
> 
> Marijuana is not as addicting as cigarettes I believe, but it's still capable of making people get addicted to it.



It's not physically addicting, but it is mentally. 

My stance on the issue, there should be a "possession limit", so we don't spend too much money and resources on jailing your average Joe for possessing a dimebag. But should be illegal in large amounts, and if you sell it illegally. 

From my own experience with the drug, I'd advocate against the use of it.

Also, pot makes you a lazy fucktard and can induce panic attacks (That shit is not fun).


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 12, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> It's not physically addicting, but it is mentally.


 
True. But still, I hate it when people spout shit and say that it's completely %100 non-addicting. Bullshit. People can and have been addicted to marijuana before, doesn't matter if it's physically or mentally, it's still an addiction.


----------



## Thatch (Aug 12, 2010)

Ban all drugs, including cigarrets.


Except alcohol.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> My stance on the issue, there should be a "possession limit", so we don't spend too much money and resources on jailing your average Joe for possessing a dimebag. But should be illegal in large amounts, and if you sell it illegally.


 
Until it's fully legalized, this. I can't see why a swat team needs to go bust down someone's door for a joint or two and maybe even shoot their dogs in front of their children for no god damn reason (NSFW)

Now, if it's a big dealer with like 50 pounds of pot then yeah, go ahead and raid his ass. But cracking down with this much force on average citizens is terrorism, nothing less. The police want us to be terrified of them, they're doing this kind of stuff more to send a message then to actually enforce the law.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, make it legal.  But it should be like cigarettes in that you can only use it outside or your private residence.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 12, 2010)

i dont see why it should be banned. compared to tobacco its completely harmless. sure, if its used in a responsible way... why the heck not?
one crime they dont have to worry about anymore and they have a new tax income. the state would only win imo


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 12, 2010)

I would like to see it legalized, but there is one problem: You can't copyright strain specifics. 

Thus, you can't capitalize upon one strain of weed for too long, and many large companies (especially the tobacco industry) already know that.

Thus, they lobby against it.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure, whatever.
But only with an age limit (Either 18 or - preferably - 21) and banning it from use in public.  I already need to deal with fucking cigarette smoke; I don't need to smell pot because it's just worse.

EDIT: Also, only if used responsibly.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 12, 2010)

I could say "only if they use it responsibly" but look at how responsible people are with alcohol. :/


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I could say "only if they use it responsibly" but look at how responsible people are with alcohol. :/


 
Alcohol's legal and irresponsible use of alcohol is still punishable.  There's nothing saying you have to make it OK to drive/come to work high if you legalize pot.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 12, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I could say "only if they use it responsibly" but look at how responsible people are with alcohol. :/


 
You never see stoned drivers in the news, do you?

Or the stoned step-father which killed his whole family.

It is always drunks and meth/crackheads.



Lobar said:


> Alcohol's legal and irresponsible use of alcohol is still punishable. There's nothing saying you have to make it OK to drive/come to work high if you legalize pot.



No. If you come to work on anything which could lower productivity, then you should face the consequences.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Dumb question is dumb IMO, but some people seem to hate on the mwah-mwah.  Go figure.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 12, 2010)

It should. If freakin' tobacco is legal, so should marijuana.

But not cocaine or heroin or meth. That kind of stuff causes nasty social problems.


----------



## FoxBody (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm pro legalization. Most of my points have already been made and anyone in oppositions points haven't been much more than a "BAWWWW! I dun leik teh way it smellz! D:". To that I say, I don't like the way people smell with they drench themselves in cologne or perfume, thus, following your logic, that shit should be illegal too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 12, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I would like to see it legalized, but there is one problem: You can't copyright strain specifics.
> 
> Thus, you can't capitalize upon one strain of weed for too long, and many large companies (especially the tobacco industry) already know that.
> 
> Thus, they lobby against it.



yeah, that's what gets me. who decides what strains get sold where

is skunk weed sold for the same price as like, purps, or what


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Alcohol's legal and irresponsible use of alcohol is still punishable.  There's nothing saying you have to make it OK to drive/come to work high if you legalize pot.


 


JesusFish said:


> You never see stoned drivers in the news, do you?
> 
> Or the stoned step-father which killed his whole family.
> 
> It is always drunks and meth/crackheads.


 
I'm just basing my views on experiences from my life. I'm not say pot is teh ebulness, just I doubt is gonna go as well as people say.


----------



## Paraducks (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't smoke weed (anymore :V)  But I believe it should be legal, and not just because "It feels good, man."
A:  People wouldn't have to deal with skeevy drug dealers anymore.
B:  We would stop supporting unscrupulous marijuana cartels.  (and instead support unscrupulous corporate marijuana cartels, who will at least kill less people)
C:  Our legal system will be more freed up, and won't eat up so much of the public's money.
D:  It feels good, man


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

Im gonna do it regardless whether its legal or not. In a way, part of it being illegal is kind of part of the experience, just the paranoia of getting caught with it.


----------



## Pine (Aug 12, 2010)

also think about the shit hole our [USA] economy is in right now. Just imagine how much it would help if we started selling marijuana like they sell cigarettes.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm all for turning it into a little pill since it's been proven by scientists that inhaling the substance is not the most effective way.

Takes the fun out of the subject, so to say.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> also think about the shit hole our [USA] economy is in right now. Just imagine how much it would help if we started selling marijuana like they sell cigarettes.


 
If you put a tax on them and dump the tax dollars into a hopefully WORKING UHC system, maybe.  Wouldn't do shit for our economy per se.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 12, 2010)

you guys don't watch the boondocks huh?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> you guys don't watch the boondocks huh?


 
No and I don't give a fuck about the damn show.  Is there some STARTLING REVELATION to be had by watching a grown-ups' anime about black people struggling in lower-class neighborhoods?


----------



## Redregon (Aug 12, 2010)

why should it be someone else's decision as to how i should live my life? why is it that the government (and nanny-state pinheads) feel that they have the right to tell me what i can and cannot do even when i am not harming anyone else from it either directly or indirectly?

besides, alcohol and tobacco are much much worse than cannabis... and they're perfectly legal. and the best part is, with the current regulations, it's harder for kids to get alcohol and tobacco than it is to get weed... if y'all that say you're "OH so concerned" about other people abusing it, why _not _vote to have it legal and REGULATED by the government? also, imagine how much money the government would save!

the billions spent on the "drug war" and the DEA...
the billions spend incarcerating people whose only crime was sparking up...

not to mention the billions that the government and private industries could gain from it if it became a legitimate industry?

oh, and that's not mentioning the issue of gang-related violence surrounding black-market weed.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 12, 2010)

Id want it to be legal.
In places where it is legal (to 18 years+), there is a very low amount of people addicted to hard drugs (cocaine, heroine, etc.)

though,  the thought of the government handling weed (using cigarettes as a reference), sounds not too good.


----------



## Trance (Aug 12, 2010)

It doesn't need to be legal.  People who want marijuana will find ways of getting it, and if they're dumb enough to get caught, they deserve to be in trouble.  
It's not like they need the shit in the first place.


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> It doesn't need to be legal.  People who want marijuana will find ways of getting it, and if they're dumb enough to get caught, they deserve to be in trouble.
> It's not like they need the shit in the first place.


 Hey wow, you're an idiot.



VoidBat said:


> I'm all for turning it into a little pill since it's been proven by scientists that inhaling the substance is not the most effective way.
> 
> Takes the fun out of the subject, so to say.


 Actually, no, pill form is pretty much the WORST way to take it. Vaporization is the best. 



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> It should. If freakin' tobacco is legal, so should marijuana.
> 
> But not cocaine or heroin or meth. That kind of stuff causes nasty social problems.


 An idea, if I may. Why don't we take some of the massive amounts of money that could be made by the deregulation of marijuana, and put it towards treatment programs for people who are genuinely addicted to dangerous drugs, instead of the ridiculous stigmatization and imprisonment of them.


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 12, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Actually, no, pill form is pretty much the WORST way to take it. Vaporization is the best.


 
Vaporization, you say?

Finnish steam bath, weed version. My neighboring country up north sists on a undiscovered mountain of gold, here's profit to make!


----------



## blackjack94 (Aug 12, 2010)

It might as well be legal, considering 
1. How much money we spend trying to work against it 
2. How crowded prisons are with silly people who smoked it 
3. How much money the country could make if it was a taxed substance
4. It's affects are way less damaging than a drunkard 
5. People do it all the time anyway

It's common place to know someone who smokes weed or has smoked weed on a regular basis these days. I think a lot less people would drink alcohol, which I believe to be a truly horrible substance, and switch to pot. It would dramatically lessen drunk driving and violence, cuz from what I hear people high on pot don't feel the need to go out and be stupid, they just want to hang around at home, or wherever they happen to be.

On that note, it should be regulated like alcohol is, and have an age limit put on it, purely for the fact that if school aged people do it, the country is just gonna get dumber, and we'll have a much larger generation of completely unmotivated children.

If/When it's legalized, you have to know it's not likely it'll be as readily available as alcohol or cigarettes; It'll probably just be medication. As time goes on it's more likely it'll be made legal for recreational use.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

blackjack94 said:


> It might as well be legal, considering
> 1. How much money we spend trying to work against it
> 2. How crowded prisons are with silly people who smoked it
> 3. How much money the country could make if it was a taxed substance
> ...


 
These are prolly the most valid reasons to legalize it. Even if it's legal, you're still gonna have drug dealers.


----------



## Conker (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure. I don't even smoke it and I think it should be made legal. Tax the shit out of it though :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes. So i can talk about doing it without getting banned.


----------



## blackjack94 (Aug 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> Sure. I don't even smoke it and I think it should be made legal. Tax the shit out of it though :V


Total agreement.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

Conker said:


> Sure. I don't even smoke it and I think it should be made legal. Tax the shit out of it though :V




Yeah, that way potheads will have to get a job. So they can have their chronic and make the US a better place. Win/Win


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 12, 2010)

I want marijuana to stay illegal, though I realize it's stupid for it to be.

Every time somebody I know goes off to smoke marijuana I secretly hope they'll get caught for the same reasons I secretly hope any "friend" playing World of Warcraft gets their account deleted or any "friend" who is a twilight fan ends up getting hospitalized for an attempted suicide.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

"Hey, you wanna go smoke some weed?"

Daniel Tosh: "No, because I'm not in the 7th grade anymore and I have things to do."


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> also think about the shit hole our [USA] economy is in right now. Just imagine how much it would help if we started selling marijuana like they sell cigarettes.



You've got me thinking... if Philips Morris sold pot, would it be _good_ pot?


----------



## Redregon (Aug 12, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> These are prolly the most valid reasons to legalize it. Even if it's legal, you're still gonna have drug dealers.


 
Yep. Legal or not, money is being made off it. 

now, do the people of california want criminals and drug cartels getting that money or their state (and thusly, in a roundabout way, them?)


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You've got me thinking... if Philips Morris sold pot, would it be _good_ pot?


 

It would probably be mostly oregano


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> It would probably be mostly oregano


 
Nah.  It'd be cheap pot thoroughly saturated with nicotine and whatever else they like to dump in their cigs.


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Vaporization, you say?
> 
> Finnish steam bath, weed version. My neighboring country up north sists on a undiscovered mountain of gold, here's profit to make!


 That sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Willow (Aug 12, 2010)

For free use, I'm not sure. I don't know about all of the side effects of marijuana, it's not one of the drugs they really talk about in school, nor have I really heard of too many bad things happening when it comes to pot users. Then again, I guess it gets buried under all the news on people who die cooking meth and whatnot.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Hope they get around to it soon so I can open my Cannabistro.  Serve filet mignon mounted with hash butter or accompanied with a pot bÃ©arnaise.


----------



## Holsety (Aug 12, 2010)

people should smoke lettuce instead


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Holsety said:


> people should smoke lettuce instead


 
are you trying to make possession of lettuce a felony


----------



## Holsety (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> are you trying to make possession of lettuce a felony


 yes i hate salads


----------



## Slyck (Aug 12, 2010)

There's a reason it's illegal. Business. When plastic, rope, paper, etc. are made from hemp, those who previously controlled the industry start loosing money. So what if hempen plastic is biodegradable. So what if hempen paper doesn't yellow when exposed to ultraviolet light. So what if rope made from hemp is much, much stronger per thickness than that made of more conventional materials. Those who profit from said industries wouldn't be billionaires any more_. Surely this is more important than anything else. _Pfizer and R.J. Reynolds' sponsorship make up a large part of D.A.R.E's funding, you know, a big tobacco company and a pharmaceutical company would _never_ do anything against the interest of the public. Sure.

Consider the following:

*If you want harm to go down, make it legal.* No more smoking the stuff just trying to be 'cool'. No more dealers not caring if they sell to little kids or responsible adults. No more violent drug cartels making so much money. No more unregulated product. But until that day comes, step the fuck off my grass, Uncle Sam. Who are you to dictate what I put into my body. Cartels are making millions a year off the stuff. It'd be much better if that cash went to help lower out national debt.


Educate yourself for fuck's sake.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 12, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> An idea, if I may. Why don't we take some of the massive amounts of money that could be made by the deregulation of marijuana, and put it towards treatment programs for people who are genuinely addicted to dangerous drugs, instead of the ridiculous stigmatization and imprisonment of them.


 
Because if a person made *one* mistake in smoking that first crack rock, doing that bit of meth or heroin, every single thing that happens after that - and to their families, and anyone they come into contact with as a result of fiendin' for that next hit - should be seen as nobody's responsibility but their own. I mean c'mon, it's not like we didn't all have Pee Wee Herman telling us crack will kill you in a single hit, which everybody bought and no one forgot, right?

[yt]UcsOHhEOQgQ[/yt]

Well there you go kids, now you know. The reason a person does crack is because they want to be cool, not because they have some serious problems that couldn't be coped with on just weed or cigarettes or with the occasional drunken bash. And if you want to commit suicide, hey, just do crack. It'll probably kill you the first time anyway and not in a slow, increasingly painful excuse of a life that sees you sell all your appliances one day and then try to sell your books and even clothes to random strangers the next. Living in the 'jects surrounded by the shit also has absolutely no way of psychologically wearing you down to the point you try the shit yourself, either. Everyone could be a stupid white *child* posting from the safety of their parents' houses/computers and live that life if they had enough *personal responsibility*.

Also, an addiction to money is totally not at all like an addiction to any other drug. It doesn't at all drive a person to lie, cheat, steal or even kill to get what they want. It had absolutely nothing to do with any war, ever, least of all the War On Drugs. Building prisons and invading other countries are never done for anything but the best of intentions. I'm sure that's even what governments themselves believe.

[yt]kZBdlyG9-k4[/yt]

This HBO special about crack was done in 1995, and everything is completely different since then because no one is a serious drug addict anymore, save for those God damned *stoners*, and the fact they're pushing so hard to have their ***** devil weed* legalized just proves not only how righteous our cause is, but successful, too! In any war where victory is all but assured, any day now, there are bound to be *pockets of resistance!*

Edit: BTW, that's not supposed to be 4-star devil weed, that's supposed to be "racial slur for Hispanics that starts with an s" devil weed.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 12, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Edit: BTW, that's not supposed to be 4-star devil weed, that's supposed to be "racial slur for Hispanics that starts with an s" devil weed.


 them darn spics amirite

also mind the judge juddy


----------



## Trance (Aug 12, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey wow, you're an idiot.



Why do you hate almost everyone else's opinion but yours?

I mean, I'm not angry, I'm just wondering what could turn a person into such a miserable life-hater.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 12, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Why do you hate almost everyone else's opinion but yours?
> 
> I mean, I'm not angry, I'm just wondering what could turn a person into such a miserable life-hater.


 BIZNATCH SPELLED 'IDOT' WRONG

I do agree with the biznatch on that one though.


----------



## Jinva (Aug 12, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> c'mon everybody. People have been smoking it for centuries, it makes you feel good, relieves stress, and unlike cigarettes, it doesn't cause lung cancer and is not addicting. It's even used for medication in some states.
> 
> who made this stuff illegal in the first place? and why? personally I see nothing wrong with it, and if you do, please explain why you think it should be illegal. I wanna get some good words brewing in this thread.


 
Well after it was blamed for causing rape and seen only to be used by Mexicans, they bastardized Pot. And now from people getting busted and put in jail for it the government will do what they can to profit off of it.  And worse they let Tobacco companies flourish and add more harsh chemicals to their product and make something good for you that makes you "think" illegal.

Also people think you can get addicted to Marijuana BUUUUT you can get addicted to video games, food and sex just as easily. It's a psychological addiction in all those cases. So instead of doing Above the Influence for...oh I dunno, shit like METH and CRACK/COCAINE.  They do really retarded ones for Marijuana.  Lol god those commercials make me laugh, because they really are exaggerating.

And not to say that there aren't drug addict losers that smoke pot, but mostly the reason they're so run down is because they got into hard stuff like Meth. Oh and guess what? in most cases their "gateway drug" wasn't pot, it was tobacco.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 12, 2010)

Slyck said:


> them darn spics amirite
> 
> also mind the judge juddy



Why the hell can you say it but I can't? Also, it's _supposed_ to be spelled "Juddy". I was making fun of a dumbass. You don't think I'd scour the web for pics of serious looking people in suits (I lucked out finding one of Tom Green and then another of the same person waist deep in water though) and then leave an unintentional typo in there, do you? You don't think I don't have the unflattened version still, do you?



TranceFur said:


> Why do you hate almost everyone else's opinion but yours?
> 
> I mean, I'm not angry, I'm just wondering what could turn a person into such a miserable life-hater.


 
AZR pretty much does hate life, but the fact people with stupid opinions make up the bulk of it, including those segments of the population making life changing decisions for the rest of us has a fair bit to do with it. You want to know what else makes a person a miserable-life hater? The answer is, no, you don't, and I'm not going to tell you anyway because even if I did you still couldn't relate.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 12, 2010)

Jinva said:


> BUUUUT you can get addicted to video games, food and sex just as easily.


 oh be right back gonna fuck my wii and eat it


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2010)

It should be legal, at least decriminalized. You spend more time in jail for having weed than a sex offender spends time for raping someone. WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?!
Also, for some that are worried about everyone smoking it everywhere, in Florida there are laws prohibiting cigarette smokers from smoking in restaurants, around hospitals, and around doorways of buildings. Why not apply those laws then? Other then that it's no different than being around a cigarette smoker. Hell, I'd rather deal with marijuana smoke than cigarette smoke. Cigarette smoke pretty much murders my lungs.


----------



## Jinva (Aug 12, 2010)

Slyck said:


> oh be right back gonna fuck my wii and eat it


 
Mmkay. Take your time.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 12, 2010)

Hell no, then smoking it wouldn't be _cool._


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Hell no, then smoking it wouldn't be _cool._


 Eat it then. Hash-brownies are cool...



Zerksis said:


> No, I support not making people any more stupid  than they already are. There is a reason it's called getting stoned, but  maybe you're too young to understand... It means STONE STUPID.


  That does not make them stupid all the time. One of my best friends gets  high every once in a while and he's majoring in Chemical Engineering.  If people are lazy then they take any reason to be lazier.


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Why do you hate almost everyone else's opinion but yours?
> 
> I mean, I'm not angry, I'm just wondering what could turn a person into such a miserable life-hater.


 Uh, so I hate life because you expressed your complete ignorance on a topic? No, that pretty much makes me a regular person.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> It doesn't need to be legal.  People who want marijuana will find ways of getting it, and if they're dumb enough to get caught, they deserve to be in trouble.
> It's not like they need the shit in the first place.


 So....because it's not needed it should be illegal? Fine, let's ban everything and live the Amish life :V


----------



## blackjack94 (Aug 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Hell, I'd rather deal with marijuana smoke than cigarette smoke. Cigarette smoke pretty much murders my lungs.


Pot certainly smells better than cigarettes.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

While we're talking about shitty drug policy, I'd like to mention the sentencing disparity for possessing crack and powder cocaine.  They're still both the same fucking drug, they have the exact same effect, they're pharmacologically identical.  Yet possession of five grams of crack carries a five year _minimum_ sentence, while the same amount of powder cocaine is a misdemeanor with a one year _maximum_.  You'd have to have a hundred times more powdered cocaine than crack to get the same minimum sentence.

Why?  The only difference is that powdered cocaine tends to be snorted by rich white people and crack is smoked by poor black people.  That's literally the only difference.


----------



## Azure (Aug 12, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Because if a person made *one* mistake in smoking that first crack rock, doing that bit of meth or heroin, every single thing that happens after that - and to their families, and anyone they come into contact with as a result of fiendin' for that next hit - should be seen as nobody's responsibility but their own. I mean c'mon, it's not like we didn't all have Pee Wee Herman telling us crack will kill you in a single hit, which everybody bought and no one forgot, right?
> 
> [yt]UcsOHhEOQgQ[/yt]
> 
> ...


 I honestly think that I want to leave this country once my service is up. Grab my degree and go. Because what you say is quite true. Nobody is PERSONALLY RESPONSIBLE for shit anymore, and when they are, it's probably something that SOMEONE ELSE is responsible for. Bunch of money grubbing, face stuffing, illiterate, ill mannered, brain dead, politically charged man babies. Fuck em all.


----------



## Trance (Aug 12, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Uh, so I hate life because you expressed your complete ignorance on a topic? No, that pretty much makes me a regular person.


 
Fine, I'll stop making a big deal out of it, but really... why _would_ making pot legal be a good idea?


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely not. Cannabis makes people lazy and stupid. Take it from a disgruntled employer who's sick of having to fire adolescent potheads - and they are always clueless bone idle sods, no exceptions. Idiots who go on about how pot is safe and ok really need to wake up and smell the coffee. Weed is an anti-social, destructive drug and if you had any common sense, you'd stay well away from it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Fine, I'll stop making a big deal out of it, but really... why _would_ making pot legal be a good idea?


Because it has medicinal benefits for one and also one of the side effects causes hunger. Hungry people go out to buy more food. People spend money which helps businesses. It would also cut down on crime and free a TON of people from jail to make room for people that deserve it. You know like murderers and rapists.



Black Viper said:


> Definitely not. Cannabis makes people lazy and stupid. Take it from a disgruntled employer who's sick of having to fire adolescent potheads - and they are always clueless bone idle sods, no exceptions. Idiots who go on about how pot is safe and ok really need to wake up and smell the coffee. Weed is an anti-social, destructive drug and if you had any common sense, you'd stay well away from it.


 Wow. You really need to stop generalizing people. There are some geniuses who use pot who AREN'T lazy fucks. Pot actually is a LOT safer than alcohol and cigarettes. Cannabis doesn't make people stupid. Stupid people will always be stupid people.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Wow. You really need to stop generalizing people. There are some geniuses who use pot who AREN'T lazy fucks. Pot actually is a LOT safer than alcohol and cigarettes. Cannabis doesn't make people stupid. Stupid people will always be stupid people.


 
No, because I KNOW first hand how pot smokers turn out. You're making me laugh. They must be very rare exceptions. Show me these "geniuses".


----------



## Aleu (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> No, because I KNOW first hand how pot smokers turn out. You're making me laugh. They must be very rare exceptions. Show me these "geniuses".


 and I know how first hand how pot smokers turn out too. One of my best friends is a chemical engineer. My dad is a P.A.
Not everyone is a lazy fuck. You can say the same thing about alcohol. Anyone that drinks alcohol are irresponsible drunks.
It all really comes down to responsibility. Adolescents normally, aren't all that responsible.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 12, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> and I know how first hand how pot smokers turn out too. One of my best friends is a chemical engineer. My dad is a P.A.
> Not everyone is a lazy fuck. You can say the same thing about alcohol. Anyone that drinks alcohol are irresponsible drunks.
> It all really comes down to responsibility. Adolescents normally, aren't all that responsible.


 
Nonsense, those are exceptions. Overwhelmingly pot users don't get degrees and don't become professionals.

People who drink alcohol can be responsible, most potheads can't. I don't know if all people who smoke weed are stupid in the first place, but they must be surely naive and escapist to approach illegal drugs.


----------



## gongon1050 (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Nonsense, those are exceptions. Overwhelmingly pot users don't get degrees and don't become professionals.
> 
> People who drink alcohol can be responsible, most potheads can't. I don't know if all people who smoke weed are stupid in the first place, but they must be surely naive and escapist to approach illegal drugs.



I wonder if you'd bother to give a response without an illogical bias to it. There is no "rule" with weed smokers for there to be an exception to, there is only a stereotype, which you are generalizing ALL of them to fit. Unless you have statistics and proof to back up your statements about "the majority of pot smokers", then your word doesn't mean anything. It's just spouting a hateful, insult filled, and ignorant opinion.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Nonsense, those are exceptions. Overwhelmingly pot users don't get degrees and don't become professionals.
> 
> People who drink alcohol can be responsible, most potheads can't. I don't know if all people who smoke weed are stupid in the first place, but they must be surely naive and escapist to approach illegal drugs.


 
http://www.gayer.ws/data/mg/images/videos/boxxy-trollin.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XbuXIBMJRic/S6KNjMdZ5CI/AAAAAAAAABY/6UdIn8UebX0/s320/fallacy.gif

And apparently, not you either.  That's all.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 13, 2010)

Arguments for legalization: 

-Improve economy
-Industrial hemp
-Ability to regulate trade and distribution
-Stop money from going to drug cartels
-Tax money

Argument against

-Stoners annoy me personally, and I think that laws should be based on this fact.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Nonsense, those are exceptions. Overwhelmingly pot users don't get degrees and don't become professionals.
> 
> People who drink alcohol can be responsible, most potheads can't. I don't know if all people who smoke weed are stupid in the first place, but they must be surely naive and escapist to approach illegal drugs.


 
My anecdote is better than your anecdote, because it's also backed by circular reasoning!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe the amount of stupid from the anti-pot police ITT. We still have yet to see a good argument against the legalization of marijuana. We're waiting...


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 13, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Wow, I can't believe the amount of stupid from the anti-pot police ITT. We still have yet to see a good argument against the legalization of marijuana. We're waiting...


 
Drugs are bad, m'kay?


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 13, 2010)

I Believe that every single drug should be LEGALIZED for the people who are stupid enough to use them. I think if the person is ignorant enough to use drugs like Marijuana, Alcohol or crack then they deserve to die, because when all the overly stupid people all die off, all of the smart people will breed and live on as the people who don't use drugs. Once that happens the need for drugs and alcohol will die off and everyone left standing will realize thats drugs and alcohol are NOT good for you and they will no longer be used in such mass as  they are today.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> c'mon everybody. People have been smoking it for centuries, it makes you feel good, relieves stress, and unlike cigarettes, it doesn't cause lung cancer and is not addicting. It's even used for medication in some states.
> 
> who made this stuff illegal in the first place? and why? personally I see nothing wrong with it, and if you do, please explain why you think it should be illegal. I wanna get some good words brewing in this thread.



If it is legalized it should be for medical use only.  The only thing I see wrong with it is the paranoia it causes. My sister used to say "It doesn't make me paranoid" Bull fucking shit. Her paranoia has caused her relationship to break up more times than I care to count.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Arguments for legalization:
> 
> -Improve economy
> -Industrial hemp
> ...



There are a lot more reasons for it being illegal. I mean just imagine for a second a WHOLE nation stoned all day, everyday, nothing would get done because people would be to fucked out of their mind to do anything, then picture fireman, medics, doctors all stoned aswell because this shit would be legal. Then imagine the number of people who would be suffering from severe paranoia. In countries like the US gun crime and murders will probably sky rocket because people would be so paranoid about shit they'd shoot people.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 13, 2010)

I like how your anecdote about your paranoid sister suddenly became a positive link between marijuana use and gun crime.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I like how your anecdote about your paranoid sister suddenly became a positive link between marijuana use and gun crime.



How was it a positive link?


----------



## Redregon (Aug 13, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Fine, I'll stop making a big deal out of it, but really... why _would_ making pot legal be a good idea?


 
because the "war on drugs" has failed? i mean, it was instituted to control and reduce the consumption of drugs (specifically marijuana) and yet, in the time that prohibition has been active, cannabis consumption has actually increased.

if you don't like it, that's fine... but don't think for one second that you have the right to tell other people how they should live their life. that's just plain arrogant.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 13, 2010)

if people cared enough, marijuana would be legal

look at how alcohol became re-legalized


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Redregon said:


> because the "war on drugs" has failed? i mean, it was instituted to control and reduce the consumption of drugs (specifically marijuana) and yet, in the time that prohibition has been active, cannabis consumption has actually increased.
> 
> if you don't like it, that's fine... but don't think for one second that you have the right to tell other people how they should live their life. that's just plain arrogant.



I don't see why people need to smoke it. More than one of my family members have smoked it (one gave it up over two years ago) and I have seen personally how the paranoia caused by weed affects their relationships with their bf/gf's and the rest of the family. 

I agree that making it legal would save the government a lot of our tax money because they wouldn't be spending it on raids. I always watch TV programs on the police and I have noticed that the most common drug found on raids is weed. It also seems that out of all illegal substances weed is the most widely used. 

I still say if it was legalized it should only be for medical use and be prescribed for you. at least this way the amount a person intakes would be controlled. One of moms Ex's smoked weed but he was a very light user of it, and he didn't suffer from a lot of paranoia. So I think keeping it on controlled usage would reduce the amount of paranoia from people.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't see why people need to smoke it.


 
not counting the medicinal applications, it's like i mentioned... it's here, it's getting people high and people will find ways to use it wether it's legal or not (that's kinda what the black market does.)

wether they need to or not, if it's not harming anyone (and if you study cannabis and it's effects, you'd know that it's not actually causing actual harm... assuming the person that's high isn't acting like a retard or has a severe predisposition towards mental problems like schizophrenia) why does it need to be illegal?

people don't "need" to drink alcohol or smoke tobacco either... and yet, people do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Redregon said:


> wether they need to or not, if it's not harming anyone (and if you study cannabis and it's effects, you'd know that it's not actually causing actual harm... assuming the person that's high isn't acting like a retard or has a severe predisposition towards mental problems like schizophrenia) why does it need to be illegal?
> 
> people don't "need" to drink alcohol or smoke tobacco either... and yet, people do.



It causes mental harm. It is a known fact to cause paranoia. which in turn affects those close to the user mentally aswell. I have been called a liar more times than I care to count due to people being on weed.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It causes mental harm. It is a known fact to cause paranoia. which in turn affects those close to the user mentally aswell. I have been called a liar more times than I care to count due to people being on weed.



it is a known fact? can you please cite your sources? i mean, i've used it for more than 10 years occaisionally and though i will admit that sometimes i can get paranoid, that's more to do with the strain i'm smoking and the environment i'm smoking it/enjoying it in. it isn't an absolute in all cases/situations.

Cannabis is not just a plant that gets you high, there are many strains, many potencies and many flavours... for instance, would you say that beer and tequilla are the same merely because they both get you drunk?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Redregon said:


> it is a known fact? can you please cite your sources? i mean, i've used it for more than 10 years occaisionally and though i will admit that sometimes i can get paranoid, that's more to do with the strain i'm smoking and the environment i'm smoking it/enjoying it in. it isn't an absolute in all cases/situations.
> 
> Cannabis is not just a plant that gets you high, there are many strains, many potencies and many flavours... for instance, would you say that beer and tequilla are the same merely because they both get you drunk?



Is it just me, or do I always have to repeat myself on these forums?

I have already stated that my feelings come from my own personal experience. I take you don't watch talk shows either? I have watched many and all the time couples go on them because they relationship is on edge because one of them is smoking weed and is so paranoid they read through their partners phones etc believing their partner is cheating on them, only to find that after a lie detector test that their partner isn't cheating at all, that it is all in their head.

For the sake of the debate:

http://serendip.brynmawr.edu/exchange/node/1808

According to the article it is heavy use which causes the swings in emotional behaviour such as "Laughing one minute, paranoia the next" (direct quote from the article.) I said earlier in this thread that keeping to small doses wont cause paranoia as much, if at all. I used my moms ex Bf as an example, he was a mild user like yourself and barely got paranoid. However a few years ago my brother was a heavy user and was well, the most paranoid little fuckhead on the planet imo. It drove me up the wall because he would constantly ask me "Do you know if my gf is cheating one me? I bet she is cheating on me"

Perhaps I have just been subjected to much to people using it wrongly.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There are a lot more reasons for it being illegal. I mean just imagine for a second a WHOLE nation stoned all day, everyday, nothing would get done because people would be to fucked out of their mind to do anything, then picture fireman, medics, doctors all stoned aswell because this shit would be legal. Then imagine the number of people who would be suffering from severe paranoia. In countries like the US gun crime and murders will probably sky rocket because people would be so paranoid about shit they'd shoot people.


 

Imagine a country drunk all day, every day...


Oh wait, it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Imagine a country drunk all day, every day...
> 
> 
> Oh wait, it doesn't work like that.



People who go out drinking on friday/saturday nights and end up in a police cell/hospital are a drain on society.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> People who go out drinking on friday/saturday nights and end up in a police cell/hospital are a drain on society.


 
Yeah but it can be bloody funny.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Yeah but it can be bloody funny.



Yeah I admit I have watched drunks "walk" home on a friday/saturday night and had some laughs, but their actions can be so freaking annoying, they yell and shout on the way home, they sometimes vandalize. I often see bottles of booze smashed in the street which I hate because it is easy to get a puncture, or a dog/child can walk/fall on it. 

Come to think of it, drunk people are far more annoying than weed smokers. Though I get more laughs from drunks. 

And thinking back, my brother gave me laughs when he was on weed, would take him five minutes before he'd get what I said XD.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 13, 2010)

I have never seen an angry weed smoker, or a weed smoker do anything aggresive even when provoked. Drunk people on the other hand...


----------



## virus (Aug 13, 2010)

It should be legal. 

Lets look at some facts here. These aren't fantasy

- Everyone has cannabinoid receptors in the brain. This means when cannabis comes in contact with, it fits like a key in a lock and actually turns on these neurons all inactive in your head.
- Its just a plant. Its a weed actually, it can grow practically anywhere and extremely fast.
- In the textiles industry, hemp is the best bang for your buck. It grows fast and makes strong durable products
- It is only illegal because the medical industry has been pressuring and repressing it. Cannabis can help you a lot more then hurt. Unlike pharmaceutical drugs.
- You cannot overdose on it. 
- It simulates your immune system, it also simulates your brain. 
- You don't have to smoke it to get the effects. Drop that bullshit already.

I think you should be able to use it responsibly. It makes some people more efficient with their jobs. Now if you make it legal you enforce the same DUI as drinking.

Drinking alcohol is far more dangerous then using or consuming cannabis.


For the record. I have never used cannabis ever. I remember people using it in school and the smell. But never have I used it.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I have never seen an angry weed smoker, or a weed smoker do anything aggresive even when provoked. Drunk people on the other hand...


 
Pot users can have paranoid freakouts sometimes.  Generally the exception to the rule though.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 13, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Pot users can have paranoid freakouts sometimes.  Generally the exception to the rule though.


 
Yeah but that's more of an undirected fit rather than a drunken spiral of rage. And generally you can quite easily avoid them rather than a drunk trying to kick your head in.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Yeah but that's more of an undirected fit rather than a drunken spiral of rage. And generally you can quite easily avoid them rather than a drunk trying to kick your head in.


 
True.  A mean drunk is a dangerous thing.  Actually, so is a maudlin drunk.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes. What a waste of potential revenue.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is it just me, or do I always have to repeat myself on these forums?
> 
> I have already stated that my feelings come from my own personal experience. I take you don't watch talk shows either? I have watched many and all the time couples go on them because they relationship is on edge because one of them is smoking weed and is so paranoid they read through their partners phones etc believing their partner is cheating on them, only to find that after a lie detector test that their partner isn't cheating at all, that it is all in their head.
> 
> ...


 
that all sounds to me more like people blaming Cannabis for their personal issues than it is Cannabis causing those issues. yes, there are people out there that abuse cannabis (as there are people that abuse alcohol, tobacco, fast food and even chocolate) but it isn't terribly fair to paint an entire group of people with the same brush... especially when that brush you're painting with paints a rather bleak and exceptional picture.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Redregon said:


> that all sounds to me more like people blaming Cannabis for their personal issues than it is Cannabis causing those issues. yes, there are people out there that abuse cannabis (as there are people that abuse alcohol, tobacco, fast food and even chocolate) but it isn't terribly fair to paint an entire group of people with the same brush... especially when that brush you're painting with paints a rather bleak and exceptional picture.


 
I've found it increasingly difficult and unappealing not to try to paint the British with a bleak and exceptional brush. I think having a country big enough to have been a super power at one time crammed into an island about the size of Newfoundland = inevitable inbreeding and societal entropy. They once gave the Romans a run for their money, while Rome was still an empire, no less. Now scarcely a single one of them can fathom a country whose government isn't politeness and prudery enforcers in chief, even as that same government is clearly incapable of even holding a country together (I'm not sure how effective they were in *Old* England, but I know the "common folk" were _more_ effective in getting shit done - Magna Carta, Charles I's head on a pike, etc, etc).


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

If all that stuff on hemp is true, (its makes good materials) then I'll support it. Just don't come up to me trying to blow my mind.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Nonsense, those are exceptions. Overwhelmingly pot users don't get degrees and don't become professionals.


 
Er...









Unsilenced said:


> Imagine a country drunk all day, every day...


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 13, 2010)

it turns out marijuana contains all the same chemicals that you find in a common car engine!


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> it turns out *marijuana* contains all the same chemicals that you find in a *common car engine*!


 .............aren't those cigarettes?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> .............aren't those cigarettes?



Yeah, silly, you're talking about cigarettes.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Nonsense, those are exceptions. Overwhelmingly pot users don't get degrees and don't become professionals.
> 
> People who drink alcohol can be responsible, most potheads can't. I  don't know if all people who smoke weed are stupid in the first place,  but they must be surely naive and escapist to approach illegal drugs.


 Are you some kind of fucking moron?


Or just a bad troll?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Are you some kind of fucking moron?
> 
> 
> Or just a bad troll?


 
Molly, your icon just keeps getting cuter.

And yeah, that person is dumb.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Molly, your icon just keeps getting cuter.
> 
> And yeah, that person is dumb.


 *blushies*
Brb even cuter icon


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> *blushies*
> Brb even cuter icon


 
*vomits from the cuteness*

Your icon gave me diabetes :V

I'd better get some medical marijuana


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> *vomits from the cuteness*
> 
> Your icon gave me diabetes :V


Mission accomplished! 

Also I have never smoked weed in my life yet I failed miserably in school :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh man, I'm going to be *so* B4L when I tell some people what I think of them. The only grass I'mma smoke tonight is *ass*.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Redregon said:


> that all sounds to me more like people blaming Cannabis for their personal issues than it is Cannabis causing those issues. yes, there are people out there that abuse cannabis (as there are people that abuse alcohol, tobacco, fast food and even chocolate) but it isn't terribly fair to paint an entire group of people with the same brush... especially when that brush you're painting with paints a rather bleak and exceptional picture.



If you spent five minutes with ya head out of the clouds long enough to pay attention to what I write I never painted ALL potheads as the same. You seem to lack the ability to comprehend what is being said to you, a classic symptom of weed smoking which yourself have admitted to doing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you spent five minutes with ya head out of the clouds long enough to pay attention to what I write I never painted ALL potheads as the same. You seem to lack the ability to comprehend what is being said to you, a classic symptom of weed smoking which yourself have admitted to doing.


 
... And this is mostly who my victim is going to be.

I'm seriously going to rip your ass a new whole, Randy, big enough to have a garage worth of bikes (and lights) in there because that's the only way for any part of you to be bigger than your mouth.

There's no "classic" "symptom" of smoking pot because it's about the most subjectively experienced chemical there is, and it's not *an illness* to be on it, mentally _or_ physically. We've had many a perfectly normal (for you at least) conversation where I was high. The *only* bad things I've ever been able to say about it, from my experience, is that it played a role in me starting cigarettes, often plays a role in me picking them back up, and most damning, makes me open to the possibility that people like you aren't a complete lost cause.

BTW I'm not at all done, I just have some shit on the go right now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ... And this is mostly who my victim is going to be.
> 
> I'm seriously going to rip your ass a new whole, Randy, big enough to have a garage worth of bikes (and lights) in there because that's the only way for any part of you to be bigger than your mouth.
> 
> ...



I was just picking at the other guy because he seems to blow over some3 of my points, or just miss bits of what I said. I was doing some work at my lil bro's friends place this evening, his step dad smokes weed and you can have a perfectly normal conversation with him. I have also said more than once but probably not clear enough, that how much weed affects your brain depends on how much a person smokes. I have also given examples to that guy about how much my bro smoked and how he acted compared to how little moms ex smoked and how he acted. I fail to see why he is saying I am painting all pot heads with the same brush. 

Going back to my brothers friends step dad, if it were not for the fact I smelt him smoking a joint, I wouldn't have remembered he smoked it. 



PS: LOL I just read your sig'd quote from me!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was just picking at the other guy because he seems to blow over some3 of my points, or just miss bits of what I said. I was doing some work at my lil bro's friends place this evening, his step dad smokes weed and you can have a perfectly normal conversation with him. I have also said more than once but probably not clear enough, that how much weed affects your brain depends on how much a person smokes. I have also given examples to that guy about how much my bro smoked and how he acted compared to how little moms ex smoked and how he acted. I fail to see why he is saying I am painting all pot heads with the same brush.
> 
> Going back to my brothers friends step dad, if it were not for the fact I smelt him smoking a joint, I wouldn't have remembered he smoked it.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, you also cited fucking *talk shows* as evidence! Jesus fucking Christ, that's just, I can't even fucking find words to describe how retarded that is. Seriously, since it's British TV they're probably even stupider than ours (though I have a tough time fathoming that) and since your media is all state run, I wouldn't be surprised if, having an anti-pot agenda, every single person on those shows were paid actors and you were basically watching an infomercial. We have infomercials over here that are made to look like talkshows, and in the past, a few of them nearly hooked me until I realized the guy doing them was Danny Bonaduce (if you don't know who that is, he was one of the Partridge Family kids, a recovering/recurring addict/alcoholic, and a guy who will say and do anything for self promotion, especially if he can talk about his own fucked up personal life to do it). Jerry Springer is all actors, Steve Wilkos probably is as well, and though many aren't, you have to be an idiot or extremely desperate to even want to be on one.

Jesus Christ Randy, there's got to be a copy of Nineteen Eighty-Four at your local library, which was required reading in my high school English class, and I'm not even from the damn country it was about. Cop that shit already and educate yourself for real because your government/media is not even remotely interested in that as much as owning you like some kind of pet.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, you also cited fucking *talk shows* as evidence! Jesus fucking Christ, that's just, I can't even fucking find words to describe how retarded that is. Seriously, since it's British TV they're probably even stupider than ours (though I have a tough time fathoming that) and since your media is all state run, I wouldn't be surprised if, having an anti-pot agenda, every single person on those shows were paid actors and you were basically watching an infomercial. We have infomercials over here that are made to look like talkshows, and in the past, a few of them nearly hooked me until I realized the guy doing them was Danny Bonaduce (if you don't know who that is, he was one of the Partridge Family kids, a recovering/recurring addict/alcoholic, and a guy who will say and do anything for self promotion, especially if he can talk about his own fucked up personal life to do it). Jerry Springer is all actors, Steve Wilkos probably is as well, and though many aren't, you have to be an idiot or extremely desperate to even want to be on one.
> 
> Jesus Christ Randy, there's got to be a copy of Nineteen Eighty-Four at your local library, which was required reading in my high school English class, and I'm not even from the damn country it was about. Cop that shit already and educate yourself for real because your government/media is not even remotely interested in that as much as owning you like some kind of pet.



I can vouch that the Jeremy Kyle show is not actors. I know this because bro went on there with mom and his ex. I know Jerry Springer are all actors (Though a lot of my stupid family don't believe me) Heeeeeeeeeeey I see what the media is doing, they deliberately pick out the stupidest pot heads for the shows so when people watch they get the impression that that is what all pot heads are like thus painting a false picture of them. Well, OK, Talk shows was NOT the best thing to cite.

Well, at least I have the ability to change my views when in debates. I was blinded by the negative stereotypes cast by the media. but now, I am not. If you hadn't told me we have had conversations when you have been high on weed, I would not have known. So, weed smokers are like drinkers, you get those who abuse it, you get those who don't abuse it. The media targets the negative stereotypes in any group of people.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 13, 2010)

It'll never be legalised anyway.

I know this to be a fact.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 13, 2010)

I know weed is awesome. But I think it was banned because it eats away at your brain cells.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can vouch that the Jeremy Kyle show is not actors. I know this because bro went on there with mom and his ex. I know Jerry Springer are all actors (Though a lot of my stupid family don't believe me) Heeeeeeeeeeey I see what the media is doing, they deliberately pick out the stupidest pot heads for the shows so when people watch they get the impression that that is what all pot heads are like thus painting a false picture of them. Well, OK, Talk shows was NOT the best thing to cite.
> 
> Well, at least I have the ability to change my views when in debates. I was blinded by the negative stereotypes cast by the media. but now, I am not. If you hadn't told me we have had conversations when you have been high on weed, I would not have known. So, weed smokers are like drinkers, you get those who abuse it, you get those who don't abuse it. The media targets the negative stereotypes in any group of people.


 
Basically, this. Talk shows were one of the forerunners to reality shows, that's how I look at it, and they sorta function on the same premise which is, fuck accurate depictions of real life, but let's not call it fiction either. Basically they get people who are more or less "real", but they have to be the stupidest, weirdest or most likely to create drama. I like the fact Canada keeps that crap to a minimum. The only talk show I ever remember coming out of Canada was sort of like a slightly less stupid Ricki Lake and Jonovision, which was all adolescents and sorta followed the premise set by Street Cents (the host's old show) which was that being young =/= being completely stupid. For example, they did a show about raves and promoted the idea that instead of doing ecstasy if you want to have the energy and euphoria associated with raves, why not drink fruit cocktails with loads of B-vitamin and caffeine since they pretty much have the same effect but are less likely to *kill you*.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> I know weed is awesome. But I think it was banned because it eats away at your brain cells.
> 
> I'm just sayin'.


 You mean kind of like how alcohol eats away your liver and cigarettes eat your lungs?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> You mean kind of like how alcohol eats away your liver and cigarettes eat your lungs?


 
Except alcohol, or at least too much for too long _does_ damage the brain over time and while cigarettes don't _directly_, neither a stroke nor a heart attack is something you want (the former almost assuredly = measurable brain damage and the latter can also cause it even if you survive). Pot doesn't increase your risks for any of that. The only thing that literally "eats away" brain cells are certain prion based pathogens like mad cow.

Talking to retards on the internet eats away at your brain cells.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Talking to retards on the internet eats away at your brain cells.


 FAF, your love is my drug.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I can vouch that the Jeremy Kyle show is not actors. I know this because bro went on there with mom and his ex.


 
Really? Is this available for viewing anywhere? I want to see!


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Really? Is this available for viewing anywhere? I want to see!


 
I was going to bash the show's participants in an extremely generalising way until I realised one of Randy's relatives went on it. I'm far too much of a gentleman (coward) to insult him in such a way. 

I think it would be regionally locked on ITV's site to the UK, but you can watch entire episodes on Youtube. And they are all real, no actors. I know it's unbelievable sometimes but Jeremy Kyle really is that much of a douchebag.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Really? Is this available for viewing anywhere? I want to see!



ITV's website or youtube may have it. We used to have it on VHS but hell knows where that went.



Nyloc said:


> I was going to bash the show's participants in an extremely generalising way until I realised one of Randy's relatives went on it. I'm far too much of a gentleman (coward) to insult him in such a way.



would take more than that to insult me. You have to push the right buttons when I'm in a bad mood.



> I think it would be regionally locked on ITV's site to the UK, but you can watch entire episodes on Youtube. And they are all real, no actors. I know it's unbelievable sometimes but Jeremy Kyle really is that much of a douchebag.



I have never met Mr Kyle but a number of people have said he is a douche.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 13, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I was going to bash the show's participants in an extremely generalising way until I realised one of Randy's relatives went on it. I'm far too much of a gentleman (coward) to insult him in such a way.
> 
> I think it would be regionally locked on ITV's site to the UK, but you can watch entire episodes on Youtube. And they are all real, no actors. I know it's unbelievable sometimes but Jeremy Kyle really is that much of a douchebag.


 
Well I'm in the UK too, so that's not a problem. I just need to know which episode, because I don't want to see more than I need to or I might become suicidal.



RandyDarkshade said:


> ITV's website or youtube may have it. We used to have it on VHS but hell knows where that went.



LOL. instead of home movies does your family just watch old recordings of Jeremy Kyle episodes they were on?



RandyDarkshade said:


> I have never met Mr Kyle but a number of people have said he is a douche.



I imagine he is. I've seen very little of the show but he sounds like a cunt to me. Bring back Kilroy!

Fucking arabs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> LOL. instead of home movies does your family just watch old recordings of Jeremy Kyle episodes they were on?



Naa, mum just wanted it recorded for a keep sake. either that or proof she went on the show with her (at the time) alcoholic and drug user son. I remember a little while ago that my bro was also a heavy drinker and a heavy smoker, which was not good for his state of mind. though as I said he quit weed a couple years ago, and reduced what he drinks. He normally just binge drinks on week-ends now.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 13, 2010)

Sure, and lets also legalize opium.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

gongon1050 said:


> I wonder if you'd bother to give a response without an illogical bias to it. There is no "rule" with weed smokers for there to be an exception to, there is only a stereotype, which you are generalizing ALL of them to fit. Unless you have statistics and proof to back up your statements about "the majority of pot smokers", then your word doesn't mean anything. It's just spouting a hateful, insult filled, and ignorant opinion.


 
Blah blah blah. 

This isn't damn stereotyping, mate. Face it, you are just in denial of the non-lethal negatives of pot and probably other drugs. It's not wise to use weed, most people turn to it because they have PROBLEMS and it makes their problems worse. 
I've seen it corrupt people's attitudes and ruin their lifestyles. Like all psychoactive drugs there are side-effects and they can fuck up your mind. With _responsible_ use of alcohol, intoxication is temporary and life goes on as normal. With weed, you remember the experience and it may cause lasting damage to thought processes. 
I suppose you are going to deny that thought problems are actually problems.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2010)

I would imagine the "Gateway Drug" card would be played frequently in the debate, which may be true cause people are stupid.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Blah blah blah.
> 
> This isn't damn stereotyping, mate. Face it, you are just in denial of the non-lethal negatives of pot and probably other drugs. It's not wise to use weed, most people turn to it because they have PROBLEMS and it makes their problems worse.
> I've seen it corrupt people's attitudes and ruin their lifestyles. Like all psychoactive drugs there are side-effects and they can fuck up your mind. With _responsible_ use of alcohol, intoxication is temporary and life goes on as normal. With weed, you remember the experience and it may cause lasting damage to thought processes.
> I suppose you are going to deny that thought problems are actually problems.


 
Can you back any of this up with anything other than anecdotal "evidence"? Seriously, you described fuck all, just vague, meaningless generalities. And people don't remember their experiences when they're drunk? I usually do. I know many don't, but is that exactly a good thing?



lupinealchemist said:


> I would imagine the "Gateway Drug" card would be played frequently in the debate, which may be true cause people are stupid.


 
Oh it sure was a gateway drug for me - for cigarettes. Countless hundreds of dollars spent for something that originally was just to give me the pleasant sensation of puffing on something while high, without having to roll another joint, and then the patch to quit, which took a lot of tries by the way. All of it heavily taxed too. I destroyed so many lives and became a total social parasite because of weed and cigarettes.


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Can you back any of this up with anything other than anecdotal "evidence"? Seriously, you described fuck all, just vague, meaningless generalities. And people don't remember their experiences when they're drunk? I usually do. I know many don't, but is that exactly a good thing?


 
Anecdotal evidence is a part of a wider picture, it is foolish to shout it down especially when it is so relevant in my case. Unfortunately scientists - being slow, methodical beings with limited access to pot, have yet to uncover more negative truths about it - very inconvenient truths to pot users. 
Schizophrenia and infertility are earmarked as some of many potential side-effects of weed use. More WILL be uncovered within the next decade or so.

I remain unconvinced that anyone argues for weed legalisation for any reason other than their own vested interests or phoney ideology. Comments in this thread further sustain that view, infact.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Anecdotal evidence is a part of a wider picture, it is foolish to shout it down especially when it is so relevant in my case. Unfortunately scientists - being slow, methodical beings with limited access to pot, have yet to uncover more negative truths about it - very inconvenient truths to pot users.
> Schizophrenia and infertility are earmarked as some of many potential side-effects of weed use. More WILL be uncovered within the next decade or so.
> 
> I remain unconvinced that anyone argues for weed legalisation for any reason other than their own vested interests or phoney ideology. Comments in this thread further sustain that view, infact.


 
I won't ever smoke it (PU) but I'm all for it.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 13, 2010)

Black Viper said:


> Anecdotal evidence is a part of a wider picture, it is foolish to shout it down especially when it is so relevant in my case. Unfortunately scientists - being slow, methodical beings with limited access to pot, have yet to uncover more negative truths about it - very inconvenient truths to pot users.
> Schizophrenia and infertility are earmarked as some of many potential side-effects of weed use. More WILL be uncovered within the next decade or so.
> 
> I remain unconvinced that anyone argues for weed legalisation for any reason other than their own vested interests or phoney ideology. Comments in this thread further sustain that view, infact.


 
Don't be so stupid. They (scientists) have been studying pot forever. Same with just about every drug. They were pretty much all prescribed by physicians at one time or another. BTW, pot can worsen some of the symptoms of schizophrenia, but it can't cause it. I have a friend with schizophrenia, but he smokes pot and it doesn't really worsen it for him at all as long as he takes his medication. Is _my_ anecdotal evidence just as valid as yours? Also, it's pretty convenient how any comment in this thread from a pot user has to somehow stem from their "ideology" when that's pretty much what ideology is - any argument against it only supports it in the adherent's mind, facts be damned.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 13, 2010)

VertigoChaos said:


> I Believe that every single drug should be LEGALIZED for the people who are stupid enough to use them. I think if the person is ignorant enough to use drugs like Marijuana, Alcohol or crack then they deserve to die, because when all the overly stupid people all die off, all of the smart people will breed and live on as the people who don't use drugs. Once that happens the need for drugs and alcohol will die off and everyone left standing will realize thats drugs and alcohol are NOT good for you and they will no longer be used in such mass as  they are today.


 So people that eat chocolate, drink coffee and soda deserve to die?
It's a fact that caffeine is much more addicting than Marijuana. Alcohol and cigarettes do worse damage to you than pot. Alcohol can be good in moderation for your heart and marijuana is used as a pain reliever and has been used to help cancer patients. Oh, wait, they deserve to die because they used cannabis, right?
Not everyone who uses marijuana is a moron. For fuck's sake, a friend of mine smoked pot while he did his homework and ALWAYS got better grades than me.
Why don't you read up on some god damn facts before spewing out bullshit statements condemning people for no god damn reason.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Not everyone who uses marijuana is a moron. For fuck's sake, a friend of mine smoked pot while he did his homework and ALWAYS got better grades than me.


 
*Gasp* 

You mean... he got straight D's? Remarkable.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> So people that eat chocolate, drink coffee and soda deserve to die?
> It's a fact that caffeine is much more addicting than Marijuana. Alcohol and cigarettes do worse damage to you than pot. Alcohol can be good in moderation for your heart and marijuana is used as a pain reliever and has been used to help cancer patients. Oh, wait, they deserve to die because they used cannabis, right?
> Not everyone who uses marijuana is a moron. For fuck's sake, a friend of mine smoked pot while he did his homework and ALWAYS got better grades than me.
> Why don't you read up on some god damn facts before spewing out bullshit statements condemning people for no god damn reason.


 
Feisty.

Srsly though, legalize it.  Our justice system right now is a little too preoccupied with trying to bust people smoking pot.  Decent individuals who've done nothing wrong in their lives except toke up are being fined and sent to prison for outrageous amounts of time over a substance which our own government acknowledges has health benefits.  We give out GI Joints to a handful of individuals today on the tax payer's dollar to help these people with debilitating illnesses, yet one kid decides to light up outside his dorm building and he's in cuffs.

Here's a nice song to help better illustrate my point:

[yt]jPtqeOdZ0IM[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Aug 13, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> *Gasp*
> 
> You mean... he got straight D's? Remarkable.


 He got straight A's and a 3.5 average gpa, fuckwit.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Feisty.
> 
> Srsly though, legalize  it.  Our justice system right now is a little too preoccupied with  trying to bust people smoking pot.  Decent individuals who've done  nothing wrong in their lives except toke up are being fined and sent to  prison for outrageous amounts of time over a substance which our own  government acknowledges has health benefits.  We give out GI Joints to a  handful of individuals today on the tax payer's dollar to help these  people with debilitating illnesses, yet one kid decides to light up  outside his dorm building and he's in cuffs.
> 
> ...


I'm not in a good mood this week. I explained it to you in my rage thread remember? :V
And I agree. There's too much money and effort going in to bust pot  smokers and giving them hefty fines and jail time but the more serious  offenses are more lenient.
And I can't see the video. :<


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

Cannabis is a grade 1 damaging drug and a grade 1.5 addictive drug.
Tabacco is a grade 1.2 damaging drug and a grade 2.3 addictive drug.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Mariguana still cause you damage.


Anything that's inhaled as smoke is bad for you. Period. 

Smoke will irritate your windpipe and lungs, making them weaker. 
Hell, you could smoke lettuce and it would be bad for you.


As for this topic however. Yes it should be legal, the Government could make so much money by taxing any legal marijuana.
Edit: I don't think that graph is very accurate. Since when is LSD less harmful for you than pot?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Cannabis is a grade 1 damaging drug and a grade 1.5 addictive drug.
> Tabacco is a grade 1.2 damaging drug and a grade 2.3 addictive drug.


 How long does it take to actually damage you though?


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Edit: I don't think that graph is very accurate. Since when is LSD less harmful for you than pot?



The graph comes from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoactive_drug

http://stilgherrian.com/images/drug-danger-20060804.jpg



Citrakayah said:


> As for this topic however. Yes it should be legal, the Government could make so much money by taxing any legal marijuana.



I believe people should have the right to commit suicide, abort, short the preservation and continuation of self-life.



AleutheWolf said:


> How long does it take to actually damage you though?



Like Citrakayah said... everything that is smoked is bad for you.

If you use the drug like a cigarette it could damage you the same way like a cigarette.

Same thing with a lettuce.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> He got straight A's and a 3.5 average gpa, fuckwit.


 
Whoa ho ho. 

Looks like someone's going through their time of the month. 


Annnnyways, putting that aside, I'm pretty sure that weed is addictive, and can damage you. Whoever says that weed is totally non-addictive and harmless needs to put down the joint for a minute. 

I'm all for the legalization of it, it's just, yeah, it really pisses me off when people say that weed's totally harmless, sure, it's not as harmful and addicting as other drugs, but it's still capable of damaging someone or getting someone addicted.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:
			
		

> If you use the drug like a cigarette it could damage you the same way like a cigarette.



Except *no one* who smokes pot smokes like a person who smokes cigarettes, unless they also smoke cigarettes (for whatever reason though I actually smoked fewer cigarettes any day I'd be smoking pot).



			
				Geek said:
			
		

> Same thing with a lettuce.


 
Would people shut the fuck up about the God damned lettuce? *No one smokes lettuce!*




			
				Geek said:
			
		

> I believe people should have the right to commit suicide, abort, short the preservation and continuation of self-life.



See folks? You don't gotta do drugs of any kind to be fucked in the head. Living proof right here. But seriously, what ideology is this called? It sounds like the next pit-stop on the way to the fringe loony bin from Libertarianism.

BTW before he ninja'd his own post it said homicide, hence my reply.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Whoa ho ho.
> 
> Looks like someone's going through their time of the month.
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure you're an idiot. Weed isn't physically addictive. That's mainly what people say when something isn't addictive. If someone has a addictive personality and get addicted to it then that's not the weed. It's the person.
And weed isn't completely 100% safe but neither is anything else. If you smoked it as much as someone who smokes 2 packs of cigarettes a day then yes, it'll mess you up. But the difference between marijuana and cigarettes is that cigarettes contain nicotine which is a physically addictive substance which causes that person to smoke more to get the fix. Someone can take a hit from marijuana and be good for a month.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 14, 2010)

There seems to be a few people here who don't know what exactly an addictive substance is :V


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Except *no one* who smokes pot smokes like a person who smokes cigarettes, unless they also smoke cigarettes (for whatever reason though I actually smoked fewer cigarettes any day I'd be smoking pot).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not against the drug, i'm just against the people who smoke it and pollute our non-smoke environment. I don't like the smell of mariguana neither the smell of cigarrettes in the public, it's not fair for us to have to support the smokers and their habits.

Legalizing it would create more smokers and their will be no place for us non-smokers to go anywhere or having to wear a mask like the people in china and hong-kong.

The drug should be legalized only to be consumed as a lollypop, on food, injected or in such a way that doesn't pollute our air in public.

I don't care if the drug is good for you and make you high in a natural way, i just don't want it in my lungs.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Whoa ho ho.
> 
> Looks like someone's going through their time of the month.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/factsmyths/#addictive



			
				drugpolicy.org said:
			
		

> Myth: Marijuana is Highly Addictive. Long term marijuana users experience physical dependence and withdrawal, and often need professional drug treatment to break their marijuana habits.
> 
> *Fact: Most people who smoke marijuana smoke it only occasionally. A small minority of Americans - less than 1 percent - smoke marijuana on a daily basis. An even smaller minority develop a dependence on marijuana. Some people who smoke marijuana heavily and frequently stop without difficulty. Others seek help from drug treatment professionals. Marijuana does not cause physical dependence. If people experience withdrawal symptoms at all, they are remarkably mild.*





			
				drugpolicy.org's sources said:
			
		

> United States. Dept. of Health and Human Services. DASIS Report Series, Differences in Marijuana Admissions Based on Source of Referral. 2002. June 24 2005.
> 
> Johnson, L.D., et al. â€œNational Survey Results on Drug Use from the Monitoring the Future Study, 1975-1994, Volume II: College Students and Young Adults.â€ Rockville, MD: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, 1996.
> 
> ...



Research, motherfucker.  Can you do it?


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 14, 2010)

brb PCP


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 14, 2010)

I could care less about weed anymore. If you smoke it, clean up and do it someplace secondhand smoke can't happen. Done deal.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 14, 2010)

Im worried that weed will go the road of cigarettes
and even if weed is legalized in California, its still federaly illegal


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

Of fucking course D:


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nope.  If it becomes legalized, more and more people will be smoking it.  If we leave it as it is, there will still be people who smoke it but not as many.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> I'm not against the drug, i'm just against the people who smoke it and pollute our non-smoke environment. I don't like the smell of mariguana neither the smell of cigarrettes in the public, it's not fair for us to have to support the smokers and their habits.



You don't have to support it, you just have to accept the fact that other people do it, or maybe go live somewhere whose nanny state is even more nannyish than Canada's.



			
				Geek said:
			
		

> Legalizing it would create more smokers and their will be no place for us non-smokers to go anywhere or having to wear a mask like the people in china and hong-kong.



And this assumption is based on... ? Seriously, even with legalization, public cigarette smokers would be the bigger nuisance, simply because there's a lot of settings and situations where you don't want to be high, same way not everyone who drinks has to be a public drunk.



			
				Geek said:
			
		

> The drug should be legalized only to be consumed as a lollypop, on food, injected or in such a way that doesn't pollute our air in public.



I love how it's possible now to be a conservative and a hippy at the same time.



			
				Geek said:
			
		

> I don't care if the drug is good for you and make you high in a natural way, i just don't want it in *my* lungs.


 
As a fellow Canadian, I know damn near for a fact, *you're lying*. You care very much about it being in other people's lungs besides your own, and just want the social control there as an extension of your own desire to control others. It's weird how no one who smokes pot thinks the government should force people to use it.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 14, 2010)

Get Wise,
Legalize,

Oh and to those complaining about "the smoke is damaging hurr"
There is such a thing as a vaporiser or even better make some
cannabutter.

A curious side note, you could until recently purchase a legal synthetic
cannaboid in stores such as Spice until the government caught onto
it and out came the ban hammer.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Nope.  If it becomes legalized, more and more people will be smoking it.  If we leave it as it is, there will still be people who smoke it but not as many.


 I like how people think that just because something is legal then more people will do it.
It doesn't work that way. People still smoke it while it's illegal, they just don't flaunt it about because...you know...it's illegal durr.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 14, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Ban all drugs, including cigarrets.
> 
> 
> Except alcohol.



InvadablePie is back? For reals?

Also, pretty much ever arguement I've ever heard about weed is invalid, particularly the one about weed lowering your intelligence.

Regardless, no one should do everything forever, marijuana included. It's a bad idea all around and you'll start to feel like shit and be bored with everything all the time.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 14, 2010)

If weed became legal we'd all be on Jamaican time & our countries would fail.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 14, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> InvadablePie is back? For reals?
> 
> Also, pretty much ever arguement I've ever heard about weed is invalid, particularly the one about weed lowering your intelligence.
> 
> Regardless, no one should do everything forever, marijuana included. It's a bad idea all around and you'll start to feel like shit and be bored with everything all the time.


 
Hahahaha, the Bard of Stratford-upon-Avon smoked weed? That's FUNNY.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2010)

If it helps "thin out" the population, go for it. Legalize shrooms next though!


----------



## Lynnkat (Aug 14, 2010)

I said only medical.  I have personal bias against the drug.  But that is not to say i agree with things that ARE legal.  I'd say tobacco is much more harmful with less the pleasure, but they certainly wont outlaw that.

Are pot-smokers dangerous? not really.  is the drug itself dangerous? not really.  I just hate it.  and i don't like what it does to people.  that is my bias.

more than likely, with trends as they are, it will be legalized slowly but surely. at least then the smokers will stop complaining about the law.  so there's that.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

If it becomes _more_ available, _less_ people will smoke, because _many_ of those people are doing it because it's "against the rules." That's the high they get. Doing something that's against the rules. I have heard a lot of people talk about how smoking weed has lost its luster, lost its novelty, because now anyone can do it (where I live). Some of them have stopped altogether.

Also, legalizing something isn't going to make a non-smoker start smoking. That's ridiculous.
If someone is going to smoke, they're going to smoke. That's the end of that.

I have, however, heard about crime and aggressiveness rising here, because some groups of people who want their weed... well, they _really want their weed_.
Stores broken into at night, robbed during the day, people being mugged. At least when it wasn't legal, and dealers had to be on the down low, it was organized and nearly safe (to distribute).

With all that said...
It's legal here. My step brother wants me to smoke so badly.
I refuse to.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> If it helps "thin out" the population, go for it. Legalize shrooms next though!


 shrooms ARE legal. I had some on my pizza last night


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 14, 2010)

ZiggyTheWolf said:


> Get Wise,
> Legalize,
> 
> Oh and to those complaining about "the smoke is damaging hurr"
> ...


I tried some while it was legal. I can say it got me legitimately high, but it only lasted about an hour and gave me a terrible headache. 

I would rather just smoke weed. Plus Spice and all of those other "fake weeds" have a high quantity of synthetic chemicals and is no doubt, just as bad for you as cigarettes, if not worse.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 14, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> I would rather just smoke weed. Plus Spice and all of those other "fake weeds" have a high quantity of synthetic chemicals and is no doubt, just as bad for you as cigarettes, if not worse.


 

Smoking spice gave me the worst narcotic-induced panic attack of my life.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 14, 2010)

[EDIT] Derp, doublepost.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, i dont much care either way if weed is legal or not. But, for those who say legalize and tax, your dumb, and very much so. Do you honestly think that if they cant regulate weed now that when it is legal they will have anymore control. It can be produced and sold with anyone knowing other than the producer and the consumer.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> Do you honestly think that if they cant regulate weed now that when it is legal they will have anymore control.


 
Yes.
As generations come and go, the new consumer will dish out the cash for taxed goods, avoiding the hassle (or perceived hassle) of finding dealers/producers and doing things behind the scenes.

That is, unless you keep them educated.
Which, judging by the nation at hand, is very difficult.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2010)

*NO*

if it were legal, it would probity preservative shit, pesticides and filler mixed in and cost $5 for a pack of "_weed lights_"

*BUT*

decimalization would be lovely


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Nope.  If it becomes legalized, more and more people will be smoking it.  If we leave it as it is, there will still be people who smoke it but not as many.


 
That is the most retarded argument in this entire thread.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 14, 2010)

Gnome said:


> *NO*
> 
> if it were legal, it would probity preservative shit, pesticides and filler mixed in and cost $5 for a pack of "_weed lights_"


 
Or you could just grow your own.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That is the most retarded argument in this entire thread.


 
Pretty much what I'm thinkin'. Legalizing it won't force people to smoke. Smokers who smoke to smoke, will smoke regardless. Those who won't... won't. Smokers who smoke for the thrill of NOT ALLOWED LOL, REBEL, will stop. Non-smokers who obeyed the law, but will now try it because it's legal... may start.

Overall, I feel it's equilibrium.
But now I smell skunk almost everywhere I go.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

The way we always look at it in class is that, if something is illegal, it just makes people want it more. Like underage drinking here. 
Teens know it's bad, but they use it to look edgy and cool, and then look at the crime rate and such. Then look at Germany and its drinking laws, and then look at the crime rate. 

That's how we always looked at it. I mean hell, Prohibition's a good example too I guess. 

I dunno though. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 14, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Yes.
> As generations come and go, the new consumer will dish out the cash for taxed goods, avoiding the hassle (or perceived hassle) of finding dealers/producers and doing things behind the scenes.
> 
> That is, unless you keep them educated.
> Which, judging by the nation at hand, is very difficult.


 
even if it it become legal it will be frowned upon by many, most people will want to keep it secret therefore go through hassle *AND* *save money* in the process. Greed is something that is unavoidable, It can make all but the most "righteous" do anything.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> even if it it become legal it will be frowned upon by many, most people will want to keep it secret therefore go through hassle *AND* *save money* in the process. Greed is something that is unavoidable, It can make all but the most "righteous" do anything.


 
Greed is unavoidable, but so is complacency. We live in a nation FULL of complacency. Hell, the world is full of it.

Once again, as generations come and go, if it is legal, it will be more commonplace. People will still frown upon it, but the smokers won't be going out of their way to hide it and keep it a secret as they do now, or not nearly as much effort is put into it.

On greed, they may avoid the hassle, because they want it as soon as possible.
On complacency, they may not care what others thing or how much they spend, because it's easy and ready.

Why do fast food restaurants do so well? Easy, ready, instant.
Why do so few people cook these days? Perceived hassle.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How long does it take to actually damage you though?


 
Depends on the individual. there a lot of factors, body type, size, mass etc, and most of all how much an individual smokes.



Darkwing said:


> Whoa ho ho.
> 
> Looks like someone's going through their time of the month.
> 
> ...



The drug is addictive mentally, not chemically. In other words the mind depends on it, not the body.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The drug is addictive mentally, not chemically. In other words the mind depends on it, not the body.


 The drug isn't addictive mentally either. If someone is prone to be easily addicted to something then they'll get addicted to anything. That's why it pisses me off when someone says "Oh, this is addictive mentally because blah blah blah" no. You just lack willpower. Stop blaming other things for your own weaknesses.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> The drug isn't addictive mentally either. If someone is prone to be easily addicted to something then they'll get addicted to anything. That's why it pisses me off when someone says "Oh, this is addictive mentally because blah blah blah" no. You just lack willpower. Stop blaming other things for your own weaknesses.



Actually, it is addictive mentally, so that shows what little you know. You need to come down off of your high horse, and smell some roses.n I have read sources that state it is mentally addictive. It is just the mind THINKS they need it when it doesn't. The addiction is just up in the head which is why it so easy for people to quit weed and not class A drugs.

If you want me too I can find up the sites I found this on.

Also, how do I lack will power when I don't smoke weed let alone cigarettes?


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 14, 2010)

lock topic please


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> lock topic please


 
Agreed


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 14, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> lock topic please


 
On what grounds? Does a debate scare you?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually, it is addictive mentally, so that shows what little you know. You need to come down off of your high horse, and smell some roses.n I have read sources that state it is mentally addictive. It is just the mind THINKS they need it when it doesn't. The addiction is just up in the head which is why it so easy for people to quit weed and not class A drugs.
> 
> If you want me too I can find up the sites I found this on.
> 
> Also, how do I lack will power when I don't smoke weed let alone cigarettes?


 If people are mentally addicted to something then that's their OWN fault, not the fault of the drug.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If people are mentally addicted to something then that's their OWN fault, not the fault of the drug.



I never said it was the drugs fault, sorry if I implied it that way. Besides, anything can be addictive, internet, dating sites, computer games, chocolate. Just to list a few.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

Why does it have have to be smoked or inhaled? To stimulate the brain even more then just eating it?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Why does it have have to be smoked or inhaled? To stimulate the brain even more then just eating it?


well I was told by one of my friends that to make it in food it would require a lot more weed than just smoking or using a vaporizer.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 14, 2010)

AkiraSumimura said:


> lock topic please


 


Geek said:


> Agreed


 
Hey, no.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well I was told by one of my friends that to make it in food it would require a lot more weed than just smoking or using a vaporizer.



Then why you guys want to stimulate your brain so badly. What's the drill?


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Then why you guys want to stimulate your brain so badly. What's the drill?


 It's the high I would imagine.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Then why you guys want to stimulate your brain so badly. What's the drill?


 Really? I don't know. I've been high only twice. Once by Tylenol Day and once by weed. 
The back of the head feels a bit fuzzy, any pain goes away (though you don't need to be high to get this result). Some say they get hungry. I didn't but I was eating at the time because I was hungry anyway. Some senses get more....what's the word...sensitive. Touch something and it has more feeling. Eat something and it tastes better etc.
Not the best thing in the world but certainly better than being drunk.

Also, from what I've heard from my male friends, masturbating while high is amazing.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well I was told by one of my friends that to make it in food it would require a lot more weed than just smoking or using a vaporizer.


Level of weed used to get a same high goes ingested>smoked>vap'd. Plus you can do things with vaporized weed. 
Though eating a product with pot in it will give you a different high. A body high so to say.

And I doubt there are many people who smoke just because it's illegal. Thats a fucking stupid reason to do anything really "Hurr durrr I'z breakin da law so I'm kewl!"
I don't know a single person who smokes for that reason. Why smoke though? For the high of course.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

Im asking because i have never been "high" in my life, i'm to old to play with my health.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Level of weed used to get a same high goes ingested>smoked>vap'd. Plus you can do things with vaporized weed.
> Though eating a product with pot in it will give you a different high. A body high so to say.
> 
> And I doubt there are many people who smoke just because it's illegal. Thats a fucking stupid reason to do anything really "Hurr durrr I'z breakin da law so I'm kewl!"
> I don't know a single person who smokes for that reason. Why smoke though? For the high of course.


 Well, a few people I work with said that when they were younger they would drink before they hit 21 because it was "cool". Then again they're all baby-boomers so that was a different time.
I rarely smoke. I normally do it to ease menstrual cramps. Motrin and Tylenol take too freaking long and sometimes don't work at all because I've used them so much whenever I had cramps. It takes less than two minutes using a vaporizer and motrin takes, on average, 10 to 15 minutes.


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> And I doubt there are many people who smoke just because it's illegal. Thats a fucking stupid reason to do anything really "Hurr durrr I'z breakin da law so I'm kewl!"


 
You doubt it... but it's goddamn true.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> And I doubt there are many people who smoke just because it's illegal. Thats a fucking stupid reason to do anything really "Hurr durrr I'z breakin da law so I'm kewl!"
> I don't know a single person who smokes for that reason. Why smoke though? For the high of course.


 The example I gave involved teens and drinking, which in that case, they do kinda do it because they want to see if they can get away with it. 
Prohibition isn't so much the same, more or less people just fighting a law and making money off of it. 

You can't always tell why a person smokes, does drugs, etc. Why would someone choose to risk their life just to cook meth? You don't know. 

Though slydude was saying that if it becomes legal, it'll make people want to use it all the time, which is the reason why it's illegal in the first place. Abuse. 
By that logic though, alcohol and cigarettes should be illegal. A lot of things would be illegal.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Really? I don't know. I've been high only twice. Once by Tylenol Day and once by weed.
> The back of the head feels a bit fuzzy, any pain goes away (though you don't need to be high to get this result). Some say they get hungry. I didn't but I was eating at the time because I was hungry anyway. Some senses get more....what's the word...sensitive. Touch something and it has more feeling. Eat something and it tastes better etc.
> Not the best thing in the world but certainly better than being drunk.
> 
> Also, from what I've heard from my male friends, masturbating while high is amazing.


 
Can you explain me why this hippy is always coughing and keep repeating the same thing over and over on all of his youtube videos?

[yt]QTB55wEV-kw[/yt]


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> Can you explain me why this hippy is always coughing and keep repeating the same thing over and over on all of his youtube videos?
> 
> [yt]QTB55wEV-kw[/yt]


 Can you explain how this is relevant to my post?


----------



## Hakawne (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you explain why he has SO MANY GODDAMN BONGS?


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 14, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> You doubt it... but it's goddamn true.


Haha well I know some do it, just very far and few. The ones who do are probably pre-teens trying to be badasses to their friends. 

As for addictiveness, I smoke all the time. I know for a fact I'm not addicted however. I haven't purchased any in over a year. 
I only smoke when a friend has some and offers. I go months without toking up though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya know, I don't really give to shits if people smoke it or not. But one of my brothers friends (or more, I have a house full at the moment) have come in here, lighting up joints without the decency to even ASK if I mind!

/rant


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Can you explain why he has SO MANY GODDAMN BONGS?


 I noticed that too. I mean holy crap most are freaking HUGE.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Ya know, I don't really give to shits if  people smoke it or not. But one of my brothers friends (or more, I have a  house full at the moment) have come in here, lighting up joints without  the decency to even ASK if I mind!
> 
> /rant


 you're around a lot of douchebags aren't you? :/


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

Hakawne said:


> Can you explain why he has SO MANY GODDAMN BONGS?


 One for every day of the year. 

A lot of kids at my school apparently hang around the bike trail before school and smoke weed, including some of my friends. 
According to one of my friends, a brick of weed (don't really know how much that is) is like $10.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Willow said:


> One for every day of the year.
> 
> A lot of kids at my school apparently hang around the bike trail before school and smoke weed, including some of my friends.
> According to one of my friends, a brick of weed (don't really know how much that is) is like $10.


 They probably get some really cheap weed then.


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> They probably get some really cheap weed then.


 This is Illinois, we can't afford nice things :<


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Willow said:


> This is Illinois, we can't afford nice things :<


 I don't think they actually meant a brick. A brick is about a pound and one of my friends said that it normally sells for about $1,000


----------



## Willow (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't think they actually meant a brick. A brick is about a pound and one of my friends said that it normally sells for about $1,000


 We discussed this a while ago, I could be wrong with the price.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Really? I don't know. I've been high only twice. Once by Tylenol Day and once by weed.
> The back of the head feels a bit fuzzy, any pain goes away (though you don't need to be high to get this result). Some say they get hungry. I didn't but I was eating at the time because I was hungry anyway. Some senses get more....what's the word...sensitive. Touch something and it has more feeling. Eat something and it tastes better etc.
> Not the best thing in the world but certainly better than being drunk.
> 
> Also, from what I've heard from my male friends, masturbating while high is amazing.



But after the effect or the "trip" is gone, you get:

craving
irritability
anxiety
loss of appetite
stomach discomfort
tremors
sweating
difficulty sleeping

These may last for about a week but sleep disturbances may last longer.

No ?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> But at the end of the day you get:
> 
> craving
> irritability
> ...


 Not with me. Hell, afterwards I had the best sleep in my life.
And I'm irritable regardless of what I smoke :V


----------



## shadeforhigher (Aug 14, 2010)

Geek said:


> But after the effect or the "trip" is gone, you get:
> 
> craving
> irritability
> ...


 

Whoah. ...I use weed as a sleep aid on occasion. I will tell you first hand: you do NOT have ANY difficulty sleeping. I sleep best when I smoke before hand. Solid night's sleep every time, and I wake up feeling great, haha.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 14, 2010)

shadeforhigher said:


> Whoah. ...I use weed as a sleep aid on occasion. I will tell you first hand: you do NOT have ANY difficulty sleeping. I sleep best when I smoke before hand. Solid night's sleep every time, and I wake up feeling great, haha.



I agree with you and Alu on this. When my dipshit bro used to smoke it he never had any sleep problems, though he DID get the "munchies" a lot.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with you and Alu on this. When my dipshit bro used to smoke it he never had any sleep problems, though he DID get the "munchies" a lot.


 I never got the munchies. Probably a good thing since I eat a lot when I'm not hungry, I'd go through my whole pantry if I was hungry. XD


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Also, from what I've heard from my male friends, masturbating while high is amazing.


 
I now have a sudden urge to get high :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2010)

Lynnkat said:


> I have personal bias against the drug... I just hate it.  and i don't like what it does to people.  that is my bias.



The only person in this thread on the anti-weed side with a lick of honesty.



RandyDarkshade said:


> On what grounds? Does a debate scare you?



No, just _losing_ one.



Geek said:


> Why does it have have to be smoked or inhaled? To stimulate the brain even more then just eating it?


 
You clearly know absolutely nothing at all about pot so why would you even want to talk about it?


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> shrooms ARE legal. I had some on my pizza last night


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_status_of_psilocybin_mushrooms



> The Florida Supreme Court in 1978 ruled that possession of wild psilocybin mushrooms is not illegal;[28] however, whether knowingly gathering wild psilocybin mushrooms for later use is illegal was not addressed in the decision.[29]


If you are indeed talking about your psilocybin mushrooms, magic mushrooms, or shrooms being legal, I'd suppose that'd be why. They're certainly illegal in the majority of the US. Overall it's all too sketchy for me to consider it legal, the cops still will crack down on people growing them like those growing weed. Though it's extremely rare supposedly when it happens, so much so that it draws interest because you've never heard of shroom growing operations on the news.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Geek* 				 				Why does it have have to be smoked or inhaled? To stimulate the brain even more then just eating it?





Wolf-Bone said:


> You clearly know absolutely nothing at all about pot so why would you even want to talk about it?


 
ummm, hay Boney, never heard of brownies or Hashish eaters ?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_status_of_psilocybin_mushrooms
> 
> If you are indeed talking about your psilocybin mushrooms, magic mushrooms, or shrooms being legal, I'd suppose that'd be why. They're certainly illegal in the majority of the US. Overall it's all too sketchy for me to consider it legal, the cops still will crack down on people growing them like those growing weed. Though it's extremely rare supposedly when it happens, so much so that it draws interest because you've never heard of shroom growing operations on the news.


 I knew what you meant. I was being facetious. 
Still, i never heard of anyone actually using mushrooms. Weed, yes. Crack? yes. Meth? Yup because a lab asploded down the street. Shrooms? Wah? people still bother with them?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 14, 2010)

Gnome said:


> ummm, hay Boney, never heard of brownies or Hashish eaters ?


 
We already established that those aren't practical for a lot of (if not most) people, and besides, the effects are different. You might not like what it does to you when you ingest it. You might like it, but still like to smoke it sometimes anyway. The question is why is he obsessed with what other people do when it doesn't effect him beyond offending his sensibilities, to which the only appropriate answer is stop being such a fucking Canadian.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I knew what you meant. I was being facetious.
> Still, i never heard of anyone actually using mushrooms. Weed, yes. Crack? yes. Meth? Yup because a lab asploded down the street. Shrooms? Wah? people still bother with them?


 People still bother with them because other than slight hallucinogenic properties of weed, they're completely different from the drugs you mentioned. You've heard of LSD/Acid and Salvia haven't you? Shrooms are simply just another flavor. 

Everyone has their own opinion on the differences between these psychedelics, for me the science aspect of growing them is very interesting. I know we think of mushrooms growing in gross places, but the way people produce shrooms is quite an involved sterile process, but I suppose it's all worth it to them. It's, educational!

As to why anyone would _want _to bother with them, that's completely preference I suppose. I have no interest in experiencing a high, or stimulation. Reading the uncertainty in the user's words of a hallucinogen is both exciting, and _terrifying_. Something that is going to make you see/hear things you shouldn't is very tempting I must say. Almost to the point I'd want to lock myself in a room watching the original willy wonka, with pictures of skulls, snakes, goatsees, and rosie o'donnell naked on my wall. Only to see what'd I'd write about the next day.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> People still bother with them because other than slight hallucinogenic properties of weed, they're completely different from the drugs you mentioned. You've heard of LSD/Acid and Salvia haven't you? Shrooms are simply just another flavor.
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion on the differences between these psychedelics, for me the science aspect of growing them is very interesting. I know we think of mushrooms growing in gross places, but the way people produce shrooms is quite an involved sterile process, but I suppose it's all worth it to them. It's, educational!
> 
> As to why anyone would _want _to bother with them, that's completely preference I suppose. I have no interest in experiencing a high, or stimulation. Reading the uncertainty in the user's words of a hallucinogen is both exciting, and _terrifying_. Something that is going to make you see/hear things you shouldn't is very tempting I must say. Almost to the point I'd want to lock myself in a room watching the original willy wonka, with pictures of skulls, snakes, goatsees, and rosie o'donnell naked on my wall. Only to see what'd I'd write about the next day.


I didn't experience any of those while high and thank god I didn't.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 15, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I didn't experience any of those while high and thank god I didn't.


 Yes from what I understand it's a very different experience between the two. I get goosebumps thinking about watching clouds, _oo_o_h_!


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Yes from what I understand it's a very different experience between the two. I get goosebumps thinking about watching clouds, _oo_o_h_!


 one of my friends was playing The Beatles: Rock Band while high. He said The Benefit of Mr Kite was the scariest thing he'd ever seen.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 15, 2010)

They should just legalize it, I'm tired of hearing about it.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 15, 2010)

This, Shrooms dont even register on the list of damaging and addicting drugs,
pscilocyben and pscilocycin have less toxicity in them than a cup of coffee or asparin,
Only thing you could encounter that could be seen as a physical negative is seratonin
depletion and even then if you have any smarts about you you will know the cut off point
and not try and pursue a trip when ur body has nothing left to fuel it with.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 15, 2010)

Weed's about as dangerous a drug as alcohol, and like alcohol it can be abused or used responsibly.  I've never tried weed, and find the habit disgusting.  But making it legal makes it regulated and taxable.  More importantly, it sucks a LOT of money out of the drug cartels and their war against the Mexican government that's spilling over the border into the USA.  (Yeah, I know they traffic far worse stuff than weed... but weed's by FAR the most common drug used here, and a LOT of it comes from across the border.)


----------



## Carenath (Aug 15, 2010)

Just my 2c: But I vote to legalise it, regulate it, and, tax it appropriately. Thing is, I'd go so far as to legalise a lot of the other 'fun' drugs that people have (ab)used too, which are not nearly as harmful as some groups would have you believe. The rest of the dangerous ones however, I would leave criminalised because not only do those do major harm to your body, they are also incredibly addictive and those people need to be helped, not jailed.



AkiraSumimura said:


> hey guys
> drinking is illegal under 21
> 
> let's argue about that now!


 This was because a group if holier-than-though 'mothers' lobbied for the National Minimum Drinking Age Act shortly after prohibition was repealed. The act basically leaves the laws regulating alcohol availability and consumption to the states, but, any state which does not set the minimum drinking age to be 21, loses 10% of it's Federal Highway budget, and no state wants to lose that money, so they all set the ages appropriately. If the NMDA was repealed, and by all rights it should be, then the states would be free to set the laws as they wish.
I personally think a two-tier system would be more appropriate, leave the hard liqour and strong stuff, to the over-21s but legalise the lighter stuff like beer to those over 18. Punish those who're drinking for the sole purpose of getting drunk (in public) and promote responsible alcohol consumption. But of course we have some equally retarded law-makers over here, so that's not very likely to happen. Everyone feels the floodgates would open if the age was dropped and no one wants to take responsibility for that.

And no.. while debating the lowering of the drinking age in parallel is fine.. this thread stays on topic, or, it gets locked.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Just my 2c: But I vote to legalise it, regulate it, and, tax it appropriately. Thing is, I'd go so far as to legalise a lot of the other 'fun' drugs that people have (ab)used too, which are not nearly as harmful as some groups would have you believe. The rest of the dangerous ones however, I would leave criminalised because not only do those do major harm to your body, they are also incredibly addictive and those people need to be helped, not jailed.


 So basically, people can make a good business on it. Though then you would have to figure out what a legal age to actually purchase it would be. 

As far as the highly addictive drugs, after jail time, or maybe it's during jail time, the person has to go through a detox program and rehab. 
So they do get help, but a crime is a crime regardless.


----------



## Enwon (Aug 15, 2010)

He's what should be done about weed:

Legalize it, and tax it.

Cannabis isn't any worse than alcohol and tobacco.  Those are perfectly legal.

However, marijuana should only be allowed to those over the age of 18.  Minors should still not be allowed to smoke.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> So basically, people can make a good business on it. Though then you would have to figure out what a legal age to actually purchase it would be.
> 
> As far as the highly addictive drugs, after jail time, or maybe it's during jail time, the person has to go through a detox program and rehab.
> So they do get help, but a crime is a crime regardless.


A crime is a crime because Government is dictating what a person can and cannot do with their own body, however, for some drugs, namely the likes of Heroine which is rather dangerous the ends tend to justify the means, Jailtime however is not the answer and a person should not be handed a criminal record for it. Jail should be the preserve of more serious offenses like murder.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Carenath said:


> A crime is a crime because Government is dictating what a person can and cannot do with their own body, however, for some drugs, namely the likes of Heroine which is rather dangerous the ends tend to justify the means, Jailtime however is not the answer and a person should not be handed a criminal record for it. Jail should be the preserve of more serious offenses like murder.


 Where does that make sense? Seriously. By that logic we shouldn't arrest people and put them in jail for speeding, drinking and driving, and stealing. Or other things like simply driving around a school bus. 

It's not so much the fact that the Gov't is trying to dictate what you do with your body, but especially in the case of say meth, it's harmful to you and the people around you. 
To you, you're ingesting several toxic chemicals, and it's extremely dangerous to even cook. When the police bust people in these meth labs, they have to wear a hazmat suit just to walk into the house. 

Basically, certain drugs are illegal because of the health risks. Not to mention unlike alcohol, there really isn't a way to be responsible with it.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 15, 2010)

Carenath said:


> A crime is a crime because Government is dictating what a person can and cannot do with their own body, however, for some drugs, namely the likes of Heroine which is rather dangerous the ends tend to justify the means, Jailtime however is not the answer and a person should not be handed a criminal record for it. Jail should be the preserve of more serious offenses like murder.


 
But but but [dea]WAR ON DRUGS[/dea]

WE'RE FIGHTING A WAR to justify and perpetuate the DEA's existence :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

Willow said:


> So basically, people can make a good business on it. Though then you would have to figure out what a legal age to actually purchase it would be.
> 
> As far as the highly addictive drugs, after jail time, or maybe it's during jail time, the person has to go through a detox program and rehab.
> So they do get help, but a crime is a crime regardless.



The problem is, detox isn't really help. Detox is getting the substance out of your system. It's not rehab, which I'm pretty sure a lot of (if not most) prisons don't provide. What they _do_ provide though is more drugs, more connections, more bad mentalities, more dependence of one kind or another. Crimes committed when a person's life spirals out of control as they chase drugs, the petty theft, the robbery, break and enter, the scamming, all that shit _should_ be prosecuted but a lot of it isn't simply because one, most of the neighborhoods this shit happens in is places and people the state see as a liability _by default_ (read: don't bother calling the cops when your place gets broken into, because they won't show up, or if they do, you're as much a suspect as whoever you're reporting!) and two, if simple possession is a crime and you can get a person on that, why bother trying to pin anything else on them?



Enwon said:


> He's what should be done about weed:
> 
> Legalize it, and tax it.
> 
> ...



I actually agree with this because if weed can be psychologically addictive in adults, you can be damn sure it will be in a lot of kids. If kids are prone to getting addicted to TV, the internet, video games, and other things that have no intrinsic physical pleasure associated with them, it'll be really hard for a lot of them to want to put down something that actually makes them feel good. Besides, when I was in school a lot of kids were smoking pot as young as like 14 and it wasn't _at all_ helping them do anything but form more phony friendships, neglect basic hygiene, and get hooked up with shadier dealers trying to push shadier shit.



Willow said:


> Where does that make sense? Seriously. By that logic we shouldn't arrest people and put them in jail for speeding, drinking and driving, and stealing. Or other things like simply driving around a school bus.
> 
> It's not so much the fact that the Gov't is trying to dictate what you do with your body, but especially in the case of say meth, it's harmful to you and the people around you.
> To you, you're ingesting several toxic chemicals, and it's extremely dangerous to even cook. When the police bust people in these meth labs, they have to wear a hazmat suit just to walk into the house.
> ...


 
You're blurring the line between making/distributing it and possession of the finished product for personal use. Not that a lot of people don't try to make their own meth, but if anything, in those cases pharmacies are as much at fault for seeing this huge grocery list of all the ingredients and not refusing them service. It's like I already said, there are a shit load of real, measurable consequences of the drug life, many of which are crimes (or at least should be) and the problem is instead of possession being just the grounds for suspicion with which to justify further investigation, it often stops with nabbing the user, who often has no incentive (or even offer) to negotiate some kind of deal that would see actual justice restored - *because they don't CARE about that, they JUST NEED CRIMINALS IN ORDER TO LOOK LIKE THEY'RE DOING THEIR FUCKING JOB!!!*

Last but not least, about shrooms. Having tried them myself, I can vouch for them being pretty much harmless, physically (they make a lot of people puke, once, a short time after eating them but I didn't even get that), but it's another matter entirely whether everyone who does them is really ready for the experience. I think I was, but then again, I only did enough to get the enhancement/distortion of the otherwise "normal" sensory inputs and a few little blips and flashes that could really be called hallucinations - and when I did, for their duration, brief as that was, I was completely convinced that what I was experiencing was real. Plus, I think the effects might've lingered into the next day because shit would happen like, I'd look at a map trying to get somewhere I really had to go, and I found it impossible to read it because I'd look at one place, then look at another, and could swear I was looking at the same fucking thing. Then I'd go to the mall and the bus ride there felt like it took all fucking day, and when I got there, people would say the weirdest, most inappropriate shit for the setting, like these kids talking about suicide in a fucking shoe aisle. Now, that could've been completely unrelated, but anything that forces you to question your "reality" is going to inevitably force you to question reality, whether it's real or not.

So yeah, I wouldn't blame anyone who doesn't want to try them because I'm not sure I want to try them again either.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 15, 2010)

Get-dancing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_tradition
> 
> People have kept slaves for milleniums, so you up for that?



I'm not, but since we're only about 150 years removed from said millennia-long tradition, I'm up for a long, hard look at the possibility that the desire to own and control people is hardwired in the human psyche and probably hasn't gone anywhere. Are you? Similarly, do you think people's use of cannabis, or at least the mere curiosity of what it might do for them can be expected to just vanish after so long?



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> And no that's a common misconception, cannabis smoke contains more of the harmful chemicals that cause cancer:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/hottopics/cannabis/


 
I was going to just respond to this with a link to Wikipedia's entry on appeal to authority to counter your own claim of logical fallacy. The problem was, as I typed in "appeal to" and saw all the "appeal to" fallacies pop up, I realized BBC relies on all of them and so your logical fallacy could only be accurately described as Appeal to BBC.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 15, 2010)

Get-dancing said:


> And no that's a common misconception, cannabis smoke contains more of the harmful chemicals that cause cancer:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/hottopics/cannabis/


 o rly?
*Myth: Marijuana is More Damaging to the Lungs Than Tobacco.* Marijuana smokers are at a high risk of developing lung cancer, bronchitis, and emphysema.  *Fact:* Moderate smoking of marijuana  appears to pose minimal danger to the lungs. Like tobacco smoke,  marijuana smoke contains a number of irritants and carcinogens. But  marijuana users typically smoke much less often than tobacco smokers,  and over time, inhale much less smoke. As a result, the risk of serious  lung damage should be lower in marijuana smokers.* There have been no  reports of lung cancer related solely to marijuana, and in a large study  presented to the American Thoracic Society in 2006, even heavy users of  smoked marijuana were found not to have any increased risk of lung  cancer.* Unlike heavy tobacco smokers, heavy marijuana smokers exhibit no  obstruction of the lung's small airway. That indicates that people will  not develop emphysema from smoking marijuana.


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Meh, I could care less IMO, I mean sure, makes great rope. That way all the furfags I play xbox with wouldn't be able to run away after I'm done, but thats just me.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 15, 2010)

many people have said so far
_"it isn't as bad as booze"_

but HELL, IMO booze is much worse,
have you ever heard of a stoner accidentally killing there wife or child from beating them under a drunken stooper ?
heck naw


----------



## Ratte (Aug 15, 2010)

Gnome said:


> many people have said so far
> _"it isn't as bad as booze"_
> 
> but HELL, IMO booze is much worse,
> ...


 
the wife/child would be happy

"here maaan, have some chips"


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

ive smoked before, nothing bad happened, had fun, played video games with friends and girls and such blah blah, its the only thing i would do, but i dont do it like everyday, its mostly a monthly thing with me, except almost getting arrested for it a while back, so glad that cop was cool, he let us off with a warning.

i find nothing wrong with weed, but id never do anything els like pills or anything other than weed. also i dont drink, ive seen too much shit happen when people are drunk and i dont want it happening to me. =P

oh and watching old school cartoons after a few hits is great.


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2010)

Hell yes.

Not like I'm saying that it's good for you and every fucking person should start getting stoned on a regular basis, but legalizing it should eliminate the assloads of crime involved with farming/distributing the shit at the moment.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

think about how much money is put into keeping people who were arrested for it..? =/


----------



## black tiger (Aug 16, 2010)

no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


 
well thats true.. we had one of our friends wanted to hop onto the side of moving trains high, but we told him to go home. lol people do stupid shit, but only dumb people.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


You know smoking doesn't really make you lose your inhibitions like alcohol...


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2010)

No, unless it made all weed legal. The "legal" shit of today (yes, it exists) fucks you up really bad. I've heard it makes you feel sick. If we're talking about legalizing ALL types of it, then i'm for it. Just based upon the positive impact it would have on the economy and on society. lol that's just my opinion tho.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> You know smoking doesn't really make you lose your inhibitions like alcohol...


 
nope, it doesnt slow down time or space.. it doesnt make you violent.. (just watched a movie called "reefer madness") omfg.. it was made in 1936 and its pretty much saying the weed back then was like meth, a girl jumped out of a window, some guy shot his girlfriend and i guess back then weed made girls turn into whores.. 

its funny as hell to watch though. XD


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


 
generally you'll find stoned people are way more cautious than normal people for
fear of screwing something up or they decide not to do something risky for it would
require too much effort and danger @_@


----------



## Ratte (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


 
There is no IQ equivalent low enough to suit this post.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


 
it also causes loud dancing and raucous piano playing!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey by's, I dunno if dat stoof werks dat good er anyfin' but some fuckin' injuns I was buyin' some tax free smoke from told me it sure beats eatin' some fuckin' cactus den huffin' some gas just before it kicks in... *Eh?!*


----------



## Beta_7x (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought a two foot, two chamber glass bong in the shape of the male genitalia for the laughs. People make fuck tons of money selling bongs and pipes legal to consume an illegal substance. Fuck yes legalize it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 16, 2010)

Drugs are bad and you should feel bad, Mkay?

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w14/veominjub/south%20park/mrmackey.jpg


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Aug 16, 2010)

what do you mean it won't give you lung cancer, of course it can

I still do it daily 

I don't care if it's legal or not


----------



## Geek (Aug 16, 2010)

[yt]AKaR5nJg-qo[/yt]


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 16, 2010)

smoking when you have mono.. it sucks.. till you start feeling it. :3


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah weed should be legal along with every other illegal drug, let people do their own thing and don't come down police state on their lives.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Yeah weed should be legal along with every other illegal drug, let people do their own thing and don't come down police state on their lives.


 
You wouldn't say that after a typical night in certain parts of Toronto.

[yt]-YKj7IuHvOo[/yt]


----------



## Olaunn (Aug 16, 2010)

Hell the fuck yeah weed needs to be legal! I would quit cigarettes if it became legal fur sure.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Yeah weed should be legal along with every other illegal drug, let people do their own thing and don't come down police state on their lives.


 
this. if you think they're stupid for it, let them be stupid and ENJOY IT. not everyone wants to be straightedge :V


----------



## Willow (Aug 16, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Yeah weed should be legal along with every other illegal drug, let people do their own thing and don't come down police state on their lives.


 This last part is somewhat incoherent but AWESOME, let's let people blow themselves up in chemical explosions!


----------



## RainLyre (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


 But at this moment there are non-high people everywhere doing stupid things. They're called "Americans" I think.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things


 
Whoa, looks like someone's been smoking weed recently.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 16, 2010)

black tiger said:


> no i dont i think it should be legal u would have high people every where doing stupid things



You mean like you for example? Who can spell every word properly except "you"? Or capitalize, or punctuate. :/


----------



## Usarise (Aug 16, 2010)

Weed should be legal bros.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 16, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> what do you mean it won't give you lung cancer, of course it can
> 
> I still do it daily
> 
> I don't care if it's legal or not



*Myth: Marijuana is More Damaging to the Lungs Than Tobacco.* Marijuana smokers are at a high risk of developing lung cancer, bronchitis, and emphysema.  *Fact:*  Moderate smoking of marijuana  appears to pose minimal danger to the  lungs. Like tobacco smoke,  marijuana smoke contains a number of  irritants and carcinogens. But  marijuana users typically smoke much  less often than tobacco smokers,  and over time, inhale much less smoke.  As a result, the risk of serious  lung damage should be lower in  marijuana smokers.* There have been no  reports of lung cancer  related solely to marijuana, and in a large study  presented to the  American Thoracic Society in 2006, even heavy users of  smoked marijuana  were found not to have any increased risk of lung  cancer.*  Unlike heavy tobacco smokers, heavy marijuana smokers exhibit no   obstruction of the lung's small airway. That indicates that people will   not develop emphysema from smoking marijuana. 						

I posted this once already god damn you.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Fuck yeah man let's see those buds out in public shops. Like to get baked in a bakery XD it's not even that bad for you. I quit all the drugs I was doing and now I just stick to the green, it's healthy to have a toke or two on one of those days.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Let's all just get a long, lay back, and get baked, what a wonderful place this world would be if all those angry people that start wars started getting baked, weed reduces anger.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes. Kill the illegal drug industry. You can tax weed too.  While your at it, make hemp.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Yes. Kill the illegal drug industry. You can tax weed too.  While your at it, make hemp.


 
taxing weed..? thats like.. impossible.. think about how many people will be selling home grown weed =P


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

You guys should listen to christian gospel music next time your stoned, you feel light airy, happy, calm, stressfree, care free and laid back, it's nice.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> taxing weed..? thats like.. impossible.. think about how many people will be selling home grown weed =P



dude...it's too much work. just suck it up and buy it, lol.
not that i've ever tried to grow weed. but if i did, it died very soon after sprouting.



coward67 said:


> You guys should listen to christian gospel music next time your stoned, you feel light airy, happy, calm, stressfree, care free and laid back, it's nice.


 
i watched the little einsteins one time i was high...that's pretty damn funny.


----------



## Cinnia (Aug 17, 2010)

never been high....


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> taxing weed..? thats like.. impossible.. think about how many people will be selling home grown weed =P


 
Over here, in newzealand, taxing means... If you buy a tinny of a guy who bought the tinny for the same price, he is gonna tax it by taking some of the buds out of there or ripping it off. 
Also if someone is asked to hold some buds for someone, it's gonna get taxed which means the guy is gunna take some buds out for themself.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> taxing weed..? thats like.. impossible.. think about how many people will be selling home grown weed =P


 
There's already a beer tax and people trying to make their own bathtub gin.  That's what we have the ATF for, to enforce laws against making your own shit.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 17, 2010)

Fuck yeah, it's like... jesus man! like... god did a jesus like right in your ass... and then again in your mouth and it got into your lungs... fuck man! just fuck yeah! gonna go get baked in public in my home if more people start doing this in like, other countries... what do you think should it be legal? *hints fuck yeah*


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> There's already a beer tax and people trying to make their own bathtub gin.  That's what we have the ATF for, to enforce laws against making your own shit.


 
oh true..


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

i can imagine a group of people running around everywhere planting weed seeds anywhere possible... there would be weed... everywhere.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 17, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> i can imagine a group of people running around everywhere planting weed seeds anywhere possible... there would be weed... everywhere.



Edit button is your friend. Double posting is annoying.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> There's already a beer tax and people trying to make their own bathtub gin.  That's what we have the ATF for, to enforce laws against making your own shit.



Well, does it matter if weed is illegal or not? either way the government has to spend money on it.

As it continues to be illegal the government spends money on battling to put a stop to drug use. If it was legal they'd be spending money making sure any rule and regulations were enforced and followed about the growing of weed.

Either way the government has to spend our tax money on weed.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Either way the government has to spend our tax money on weed.


 
yep they buy their own weed with our tax dollars and take our weed if we buy it. Doesn't matter much, we have all had more drugs than we can comprehend


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 17, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> There's already a beer tax and people trying to make their own bathtub gin. That's what we have the ATF for, to enforce laws against making your own shit.



Because the greatest enemy to the Peoples of America is a man who doesn't have to rely on the Peoples of America and Companies of America to live comfortably.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Because the greatest enemy to the Peoples of America is a man who doesn't have to rely on the Peoples of America and Companies of America to live comfortably.


 
That and alcohol laced with heavy metals and other contaminants bottled with no quality control posing a huge health risk to those partaking in it.

Not that big of a deal of course.  The whole taxing thing is pretty important too.


----------



## xiath (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the stuff is down right stupid and a reality escape.  I've tried it a few times and it made me a lazy ass retard for a few hours.  That, and I have a few friends who has spent the last year and a half of their lives doing nothing (not exaggerating)  but getting high, eating cheese'its, and falling asleep.

That being said, I think it should actually be legal because, let's face it, people are going to use it whether it's legal or not.  Might as well help America's shitty economy out and tax it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 17, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That and alcohol laced with heavy metals and other contaminants bottled with no quality control posing a huge health risk to those partaking in it.
> 
> Not that big of a deal of course. The whole taxing thing is pretty important too.



That is because the stills they're using were soldered rather than welded, most likely.

Most illegally brewed and distilled liquours are for personal consumption, you know? At least in the U.S., Canada, and Scandinavia.


----------



## Ames (Aug 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Most illegally brewed and distilled liquours are for personal consumption, you know? At least in the U.S., Canada, and Scandinavia.


 
Good ol' moonshine.


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> If it was legalized and taxed it would help the economy so much, and drastically reduce crime and gang violence. The war on drugs is a failure, just like prohibition, and we're throwing away money and using absurd measures of police force to try to stop it. We're turning otherwise innocent people into criminals and overcrowding our jails with drug addicts.



Make it legal tax the sh*t out of it and make money for the government everyone wins except for me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 18, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> That is because the stills they're using were soldered rather than welded, most likely.
> 
> Most illegally brewed and distilled liquours are for personal consumption, you know? At least in the U.S., Canada, and Scandinavia.


 
Yet there are still plenty of easily accessible licenses for people to produce their own wine and beer within acceptable limits of state laws.  I can't say I sympathize with individuals who knowingly use crude methods to make stills because they HAVE to have moonshine.

Regardless of whether or not "most" illegally distilled spirits are for personal consumption, the fact that people have and continue to produce it with the intent on distributing is an example of the bad apple spoiling the lot.  Especially when someone is producing tens of gallons of the stuff.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually, it is addictive mentally, so that shows what little you know. You need to come down off of your high horse, and smell some roses.n I have read sources that state it is mentally addictive. It is just the mind THINKS they need it when it doesn't. The addiction is just up in the head which is why it so easy for people to quit weed and not class A drugs.


 
in that vein of thinking, cheeseburgers, chocolate and even shopping are addictive. (i could even go further to suggest the whole endorphin/reward-centers stuff... but that might be overkill.)

p.s. thank you so much FAF for giving me such entertaining reading from coming back from visiting the in-laws. i love the ignorance and D.A.R.E.-based idiocy... truly delicious idiocy makes for a laugh riot!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

Redregon said:


> in that vein of thinking, cheeseburgers, chocolate and even shopping are addictive. (i could even go further to suggest the whole endorphin/reward-centers stuff... but that might be overkill.)
> 
> p.s. thank you so much FAF for giving me such entertaining reading from coming back from visiting the in-laws. i love the ignorance and D.A.R.E.-based idiocy... truly delicious idiocy makes for a laugh riot!



Didn't you know? It is possible to become addicted to anything.

According to my Oxford English dictionary Addicted: Doing or using something as a compulsive habit. So yes, people can become addicted to weed, chocolate, video games, shopping, pretty much anything.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Didn't you know? It is possible to become addicted to anything.
> 
> According to my Oxford English dictionary Addicted: Doing or using something as a compulsive habit. So yes, people can become addicted to weed, chocolate, video games, shopping, pretty much anything.


 There are also two types of addiction. Physical and mental. No shit someone can be addicted to anything but that doesn't make the thing itself addictive. IT is not causing the addiction. You would sooner be a caffeine addict than a marijuana addict yet soda, coffee and chocolate are legal. Chemical dependence is always what scientists are referring to when saying something is addictive.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> There are also two types of addiction. Physical and mental. No shit someone can be addicted to anything but that doesn't make the thing itself addictive. IT is not causing the addiction. You would sooner be a caffeine addict than a marijuana addict yet soda, coffee and chocolate are legal. Chemical dependence is always what scientists are referring to when saying something is addictive.



I did say earlier in the thread that there is mental addiction. 

Thinking about addictions, I am not sure I have any.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I did say earlier in the thread that there is mental addiction.
> 
> Thinking about addictions, I am not sure I have any.


Yes but when dealing with drugs only physical dependence counts. Since anyone can be addicted to anything psychologically then it is NOT SPECIFICALLY WHAT they are addicted to it but it is because THEY HAVE AN ADDICTIVE PERSONALITY.

On that note, i'm a caffeine addict. I get REAL cranky when I don't have it...and hyper.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes but when dealing with drugs only physical dependence counts. Since anyone can be addicted to anything psychologically then it is NOT SPECIFICALLY WHAT they are addicted to it but it is because THEY HAVE AN ADDICTIVE PERSONALITY.
> 
> On that note, i'm a caffeine addict. I get REAL cranky when I don't have it...and hyper.



Hmm, I must not have an addictive personality. I mean I love the buzz high caffeine drinks give ya, but I can easily go without them. I often drink coca cola because it can make me hyper for about 2, maybe 3 hours on one glass. energy drinks, depending on the brand can make me buzz anywhere between 1 and 2 days straight. I also have times where I drink nothing but caffeinated soft drinks, but I never feel anything when I stop drinking them, I feel just as......normal.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hmm, I must not have an addictive personality. I mean I love the buzz high caffeine drinks give ya, but I can easily go without them. I often drink coca cola because it can make me hyper for about 2, maybe 3 hours on one glass. energy drinks, depending on the brand can make me buzz anywhere between 1 and 2 days straight. I also have times where I drink nothing but caffeinated soft drinks, but I never feel anything when I stop drinking them, I feel just as......normal.


 Well caffeine isn't that addictive really. I think only a few people are actually addicted to it.
Coffee just needs to stop tasting so damn good.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Well caffeine isn't that addictive really. I think only a few people are actually addicted to it.
> Coffee just needs to stop tasting so damn good.


 
I don't drink coffee, not sweet enough.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't drink coffee, not sweet enough.


 Put MOAR sugar in.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Put MOAR sugar in.



I have put like five sugars in a cup of coffee once.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> *Well caffeine isn't that addictive really. I think only a few people are actually addicted to it.*


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*panting, breathing*

HOOOOO BOY that was funny.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have put like five sugars in a cup of coffee once.


oh yeah...the British have different sugar than we do...



Tycho said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> *panting, breathing*
> 
> HOOOOO BOY that was funny.


 I actually went to check that diagram thing that compared addictiveness in drugs and oddly enough, caffeine wasn't on there...
I didn't notice that the first time


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 18, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Well caffeine isn't that addictive really.


 
bull hockey! it's horribly addictive :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> bull hockey! it's horribly addictive :V


 
and it's woooonderrrfulllll


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> and it's woooonderrrfulllll


 
If it's so wonderful why isn't my caffeine thread on the first page :V


----------



## coward67 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> and it's woooonderrrfulllll


 I advise drinking a nos shot, beware of death by heart attack and do not mix with any medication, 100 cups of coffee worth og guaranam taurine, and caffeine in that. People have died from one shot, never have more than one. One is enough to get you HIIIIIIGH though. Wouldn't advise doing that more than once in your life, caffeine is good but you only ever want to have that much in one helping, once.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 19, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Well caffeine isn't that addictive really. I think only a few people are actually addicted to it.
> Coffee just needs to stop tasting so damn good.


 
umm... hate to break it to you but caffeine is actually physically addictive. 

for example, say that there is someone that drinks about 4-5 cups a day of something like coffee (which seems to be about average consumption nowadays) if they go without it for a day or so, they will experience physical withdrawl symptoms such as migraines (there's also irratibility, but that one could be classed as a mental symptom if it's not triggered by the physical symptoms.)

you can see this in anyone that consumes a large-ish amount of anything that has caffeine in it on a regular basis (even energy drinks but coffee and tea are the most common..)


----------

